# The In Character Character Game: Part III



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

_From high above you see a gothic campus covered in snow, the shot pans and then zoomes closer from building to building, everything looking quite empty and quiet.  Not a footprint in the snow, not a animal stirring about._

*Announcer's Voice Echoes Through Your Speakers:*_ When last we left our intrepid members, they were about to lay seige on the great evil that has infected the Ithacon...the dastardly maniacal forces of...BARNEY THE PURPLE DINOSAUR (and friends).Will the crew survive the brave, heroic, if slightly ridiculous quest to rid the word of the purply evil that has infested it?  Will they be able to return the world to its proper state?  And the final question...will they want to?

Stay tune, folks!
Same ICCG Time!
Same ICCG Channel!_

ICCG Part One
ICCG Part Two
ICCG Old OOC Thread
ICCG New OOC Thread
ICCG Rogue Gallery

Level Eleven
Hanh (Almighty DM with her two cats) - USA
Six aka Sixchan - Scotland
Wille aka Dalamar - Finland
James aka Jemal - Canada

Level Ten

Level Nine
Rom aka Janos Audron - Netherlands
James aka FestyDog - Australia

Level Eight
Mario aka Lichtenhart - Italy

Level Six
Daniel aka Thoughtbubble- USA?

Level Five

Level Four
Folkert aka Douane - Germany

Level Three
Curran aka Ivanhoe - USA
Patrik Renholm aka psychognome - Finland

Level Two
Matt aka Krizzel - USA
Timothy aka Kalanyr - Australia

Level One
Erich aka Wanderer- USA
Joe Jay aka Paxus Asclepius - ?
Carsten Husek aka sophist - ?
Andrew Stoner aka neoweasel - USA
Diana aka dream66_ - ?
Thomas Gordanier aka Thomas Hobbes - USA


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

psychognome said:
			
		

> Patrik stops to take a breath, seems to think of something and then he speaks again. "Hey, I think somebody said this already, but what if we're just characters being played in a great roleplaying game somewhere? Now that would be a blast, eh?"




*Announcer:*_And so we are left with bold Patrik's words echoing in the artificial air of Solid Snakes resturant on the frozen Cayuga Lake.  But what transpired before that?  What fate locked our plucky heros and heroines onto this destiny that is sure to change their lives in ways still yet to be known?

And how did it all begin?

The Ithacon, the simple convention hosted by Cornell University students, the one that drew these fated members from a elite society known as..._enworlders_.  As they played in a room, a yellow mouse appeared.  And like the white rabbit of Alice's legend led them into a world like no other.

From Central Perk to the Wizard's Tower to Diagon Alley...the enworld friends have been everywhere.  But their adventure is still yet to be over!

Questions still yet to be answered.  Who was the girl Wille saw get abducted and more importantly will he ever figure out how to work Subzero's suit?  Will Six ever want to transform into a man again?  Will James-Jemal start whacking his friends for driving him mad?  Will Festy-James ever get his big gun?  Is Janos going to return Harry Potter's wand?  

What about our most recent members?  Is Tim going off to wizarding school?  What will Patrick do with his winged dog?  Is Daniel still dreaming?

And more importantly...will Hanh ever hiccup again?

Stay tuned, folks!  The insanity has only just begun!_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

*And so the Story Begins....AGAIN*

Hanh rubs her empty tummy and sighs.  "Hey Snake, do you have any food around here?"  She glances around and notices that there were a few patrons actually in the resturant - a few slightly confused patrons.  Five men and one woman actually.

Waving, she smiled at them cheerily.  "Hey there!  I'm Hanh!"

OOC: ok Diana, Joe, Carsten, Andrew AND THOMAS - introduce yourselves!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Hanh rubs her empty tummy and sighs.  "Hey Snake, do you have any food around here?"  She glances around and notices that there were a few patrons actually in the resturant - a few slightly confused patrons.  Four men and one woman actually.
> 
> Waving, she smiled at them cheerily.  "Hey there!  I'm Hanh!"
> 
> OOC: ok Diana, Joe, Carsten, Andrew - introduce yourselves!




"Hello.  I'm Joe.  Good to meet you."  He pauses, takes a look around, his right hand sliding into one of his many jacket pockets.  "Where exactly are we?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Hello.  I'm Joe.  Good to meet you."  He pauses, takes a look around, his right hand sliding into one of his many jacket pockets.  "Where exactly are we?"




Hanh smiles at him cheerily.  "In a resturant!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2004)

ooc: Left me out, I'm afraid.   Last PC on the characters thread.  I'll guess that I'm there too, unless you're excluding me like all the cool kids do.   

IC:  I looked around calmly, craning my neck to look at the newcomers.  After the bizarre occurrences of the past (how many days?  I hadn't kept track)- the bizarre creatures, the talking animals, and the disappearance of most of the population of Cornell University and its environs- discovering myself in a restaurant with strangers when I had previously been taking the first cautious steps outside into the snow was relatively benign.

I looked down at my meal of a hamburger.  It was mostly consumed, and although I didn't remember eating it I wasn't as hungry as before.  I shrugged, took my napkin off my lap, put it on the table, nodded politely to my tablemates and stood up.  Turning to the newcomers, I entered a deep bow, my hand flourishing in circles in front of me.  I don't know why, because on rising I felt rather foolish.  

I fought to keep a grin of embarrassment off my face, restraining it to a small smile, and said "Pleased to meet you.  I am," I continued, puffing out my chest and deepening my voice, "Thomas Hamilton Gordanier.  The first.  Of Cambridge."  I reverted to my normal, slouching position, as I rather expected that a gangly teenager attempting to achieve _gravitas_ looked rather ridiculous.  "And now I'll drop the silly pageantry.  Sorry about that, don’t know what came over me…"  My tone turned more serious.  "Any idea what, in the infinite layers of the abyss, is going on?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Turning to the newcomers, I entered a deep bow, my hand flourishing in circles in front of me.  I don't know why, because on rising I felt rather foolish.
> 
> I fought to keep a grin of embarrassment off my face, restraining it to a small smile, and said "Pleased to meet you.  I am," I continued, puffing out my chest and deepening my voice, "Thomas Hamilton Gordanier.  The first.  Of Cambridge."  I reverted to my normal, slouching position, as I rather expected that a gangly teenager attempting to achieve _gravitas_ looked rather ridiculous.  "And now I'll drop the silly pageantry.  Sorry about that, don’t know what came over me…"  My tone turned more serious.  "Any idea what, in the infinite layers of the abyss, is going on?"




Hanh excutes a deep curtsey, taking her right back to the floor and up again.  All of which, of course, looks a bit ridiculous with that black cat curled on top of her head.  "I'm Hanh, of the slightly bizarro Hanh's of Texas.  These are my cats, Krizzel, the whiney black wonder, and Kitana, the stripey and slightly chubby one in my backpack."

"I didn't know an abyss has layers.  I like to say 'by all the stars that spin the galaxy' myself."  She grins, bouncing up and down slightly.

The man behind her nods.  Rather tall, darkish hair with a bandana around his forehead and an apron over what you thought was some kind of military skin suit.  "They call me...Pliskin."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2004)

I grinned, reaching down to give the thing a sniff of my hand before I stroked its fur.  "Cool.  Cats."  I was very much a cat person.  Jokes had been made about me growing up and being a crazy old cat lady, gender notwithstanding.



> "I didn't know an abyss has layers. I like to say 'by all the stars that spin the galaxy' myself."




"Never heard that one.  'Infinite layers of the abyss' is something from a book," (which was partially true- the _Manual of the Planes_ was a book, if not a piece of literature) "where the hell- the 'abyss'- consisted of infinite stacking layers, each one as bad as the last.  Not a nice place."



> The man behind her nods. Rather tall, darkish hair with a bandana around his forehead and an apron over what you thought was some kind of military skin suit. "They call me...Pliskin."




I tried to hide my confusion, nodding my head and smiling in greeting.  Commando chefs?  He did look and sound vaguely familiar, but I didn't recognize him- I had, after all, only played those games once or twice.

"So what _is_ going on here?"  I asked again, turning to Hanh.  I added cautiously "You... _have_ noticed that things aren't exactly running smoothly reality-wise around here?"  Maybe I was crazy.  A slightly disturbing possibility, but I was solipsistic enough not to care.  What I percieved might as well be real _to me._


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 3, 2004)

OOC- Hmm , I no longer have a level, shucks. Did I get kicked out? 

Tim looks around and regains his bearings and holds out his hand to shake with the newcomers

" Hi Thomas, Hi Joe, I'm Tim. Pleased to meet you both."


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 3, 2004)

*Diana looks around at the people who have just entered, and then at the others seated here, not really remembering how she got here.*

"Um, Hi...   I'm Diana, I came up where for like this get together for a message board thing... when  things started getting REALLY weird."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2004)

"You haven't seen half of it" a guy wearing what looks like Sub-Zero's costume (he must be freezing in this weather!) says. His mask is hanging from his belt, allowing you to see his pony-tailed brown hair and something that probably tries to be a beard on his jaw.
"I'm Wille, but as soon as I get this suit working properly, you can start calling me Sub-Zero."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

Before she can say anything more, Hanh hiccups!

A bright blue yellow glow surrounds her and then suddenly Timothy, James-Festy, James-Jemal, Wille, Patrik, Daniel, Mario, and Six are surrounded by a soft yellow glow.

"Excuse me...."

OOC: Level up boys!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2004)

Festy smiles as the glow washes over him.

"Love it when that happens," he says, "So..."

He looks to the newcomers, then rubs his hands together.

"Reinforcements? Just in time too, there's some bad peoples who are in dire need of a good killing. Speaking of killing though," he says, and turns to Pliskin, "Snake, you're my best bet for some decent hardware. Is there anything I could do to get a SOCOM or something off you? FAMAS maybe? Can you supply? I'm kinda desperate, but then again it seems you might be out of the business."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2004)

"Was wondering when that would happen again" Wille says as the glow subsides. To the newcomers in particular, he adds "See that thing? When you glow like that, it means you're suddenly able to do cool new stuff, sometimes something that has nothing to do with things you could previously do."


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 3, 2004)

ok, this is all getting to be a bit much? What's with the killing?    Why did you all glow?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2004)

"Oh, we're just going to get rid of Barney the Purple Dinosaur because he's been messing with reality. Don't think more of it, you'll just get a headache. Suffice to say that you stick around Hanh for a while and soon you're going to be lean mean killing machine. Or maybe not, but you get the point."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Or maybe not, but you get the point."




"And if I'm fortunate it'll be a .45 ACP point... or hollow-point for that matter," Festy says gleefully.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 3, 2004)

OH!!!! We're gonna kill Barney, why didn't you say so before... When do we start!


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 3, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Reinforcements? Just in time too, there's some bad peoples who are in dire need of a good killing.




Andrew looks up from his book and says, "Hold on a second.  Did you just say that you're going to go and commit first degree murder?  You do realize going about saying that sort of thing can get you looked upon with very serious expressions by authority figures, right?"  

He reaches back and tugs on his ponytail, rubs the bridge of his neck, and says "I think that y'all should give us an idea what you're talking about before going off like that.  I have little problem with a well deserved beating being delivered, but very little tolerance for people talking about killing other people."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 3, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Oh, we're just going to get rid of Barney the Purple Dinosaur because he's been messing with reality. Don't think more of it, you'll just get a headache. Suffice to say that you stick around Hanh for a while and soon you're going to be lean mean killing machine. Or maybe not, but you get the point."



"So some guy in a Purple Dinosaur costume is messing with reality?  And who told you this?  'Cause if you say Tinkerbell or some such I'm running fast."

Andrew looks around at the other folks in the restaurant, says "I'm the only one disturbed by this?" and raises an eyebrow.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> Andrew looks up from his book and says, "Hold on a second.  Did you just say that you're going to go and commit first degree murder?  You do realize going about saying that sort of thing can get you looked upon with very serious expressions by authority figures, right?"
> 
> He reaches back and tugs on his ponytail, rubs the bridge of his neck, and says "I think that y'all should give us an idea what you're talking about before going off like that.  I have little problem with a well deserved beating being delivered, but very little tolerance for people talking about killing other people."




"Moral absolutist, I take it?  I'm no more convinced of what's happening than you are, but if they're telling me that I can get away with killing Barney, I'm all for it.  The rules have obviously changed, and we'll need to adapt.  Now, can we get a slightly longer summary of the situation?"  Those with particularly sharp hearing may notice a small, metallic click from Joe's right hand; it's now being held at a very slightly odd angle in the jacket pocket.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2004)

"Mate, you just haven't been here long enough. You won't be spouting objections and law stuff after you get attacked by a Koopa Trooper or somethin'," Festy replies, "Unless one of the good people here are employed by the police, you'll find no law enforcement anywhere, 'cept if 'Officer Jenny' or whatever her name is decides to pop into existence. Already got Pikachu and Nurse... Whatsername."

He is about to turn back to Pliskin when he notices Joe's pocket, and starts to smile broadly.

"Hey man, is that a gun?" Festy asks, sounding eager to know.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Hey man, is that a gun?" Festy asks, sounding eager to know.




"No.  Don't know how to use them, and can't carry them legally.  Just a pocketknife, but it'll do in a pinch."


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 3, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> "So some guy in a Purple Dinosaur costume is messing with reality?  And who told you this?  'Cause if you say Tinkerbell or some such I'm running fast."
> 
> Andrew looks around at the other folks in the restaurant, says "I'm the only one disturbed by this?" and raises an eyebrow.





"No, I'm certainly distrubed by it...  but I don't think it  matters anymore.    After the Rat the size of a dog I nearly hit with my car, the 3 Pteradaktyls that flew by, and the then that 'thing', either this is a  nightmare or everything is all screwed up, so like I don't think it matters anymore."

Diana states all this very resolutely but then softens looking a tad nervious about it as she looks around for some reassurance from someone.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "No, I'm certainly distrubed by it...  but I don't think it  matters anymore.    After the Rat the size of a dog I nearly hit with my car, the 3 Pteradaktyls that flew by, and the then that 'thing', either this is a  nightmare or everything is all screwed up, so like I don't think it matters anymore."
> 
> Diana states all this very resolutely but then softens looking a tad nervious about it as she looks around for some reassurance from someone.




"Don't go assuming it's all a nightmare.  I'd rather not have someone pulling the Unbeliever schtick."


----------



## psychognome (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Don't go assuming it's all a nightmare.  I'd rather not have someone pulling the Unbeliever schtick."




Patrik listens to the conversation that's going on around him, cradling a little dog with bird wings in his arms.

"Oh, you guys think this is confusing? Don't worry, it's bound to get a lot more so..." he says, looking around the room.

_Now, what ever possessed me to buy this thing? I mean, it's awfully cute, but not exactly what you'd need to destroy an evil purple dinosaur overlord. Oh, well, these things tend to figure themselves out,_ Patrik thinks, looking at the little creature in his arms. _I mean Eiko's Moogle from Final Fantasy 9 was completely useless until it turned out to be a really powerful Eidolon masquerading as a Moogle._

He then turns to look at Solid Snake. 

"So, Snake, what sort of weaponry should we use against Barney? We've already seen that he works powerful evil sorcery through his idiotic music, so d'you think that our own music could work as a countermeasure?" he asks the somber figure. "Maybe an electric guitar...? No, make that an electric guitar powered by magic that shoots rays of pure sonic energy..."

_Man, I wish I was a bard so I could give Barney a taste of _countersong_, or something..._


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Moral absolutist, I take it?"




"Hmm.  Moral absolutist?  Not so much.  I just like to know that I'm beating on some poor sod who actually deserves it, ya know?  I'm not too keen on people I've just met making those choices for me without some evidence to back it up, either."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Don't go assuming it's all a nightmare.  I'd rather not have someone pulling the Unbeliever schtick."



"But if that someone had the GURPS IOU advantage of Mundane, the one that allows you to make bad things into guys in rubber suits, that'd be pretty cool."

Andrew pauses and looks around "What?"


----------



## psychognome (Jan 3, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> "But if that someone had the GURPS IOU advantage of Mundane, the one that allows you to make bad things into guys in rubber suits, that'd be pretty cool."
> 
> Andrew pauses and looks around "What?"



"Oh, you're a gamer. That's so not surprising. Most of us are. The creepy thing is, that In Real Life most of us are actually EN World members... I'm psychognome from EN World, in case you're wondering." Patrik says.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

psychognome said:
			
		

> "Oh, you're a gamer. That's so not surprising. Most of us are. The creepy thing is, that In Real Life most of us are actually EN World members... I'm psychognome from EN World, in case you're wondering." Patrik says.




"Paxus Asclepius.  Good to put a face to the name.  Now, let me get this straight.  That fellow over there is Solid Snake, and he's giving us guns to go kill Barney?  Could someone elaborate a bit on what's happened?"


----------



## psychognome (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Paxus Asclepius.  Good to put a face to the name.  Now, let me get this straight.  That fellow over there is Solid Snake, and he's giving us guns to go kill Barney?  Could someone elaborate a bit on what's happened?"



"I'm still a bit confused myself. I only joined recently. Apparently Barney's been messing with reality, thus bringing all these creatures from geek popular culture into this world, and now one of the guys has been turned into a girl, one of us is wearing Sub Zero's suit, Pikachu's hanging out with one of us, and apparently someone's also got Harry Potter's wand. That's all I can remember. Oh, and I've got this cute doggy bird! Say hi to... um, I haven't given her a name yet..."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

psychognome said:
			
		

> "I'm still a bit confused myself. I only joined recently. Apparently Barney's been messing with reality, thus bringing all these creatures from geek popular culture into this world, and now one of the guys has been turned into a girl, one of us is wearing Sub Zero's suit, Pikachu's hanging out with one of us, and apparently someone's also got Harry Potter's wand. That's all I can remember. Oh, and I've got this cute doggy bird! Say hi to... um, I haven't given her a name yet..."




"And so we're killing Barney?  I . . . see.  Well, first things first.  What resources do we actually have that are useful?  And how hard is bringing Barney down going to be?  Is he alone?  Well-defended?  Do we even know where he is?"  A repetitive clicking noise comes from Joe's lockback.


----------



## psychognome (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "And so we're killing Barney?  I . . . see.  Well, first things first.  What resources do we actually have that are useful?  And how hard is bringing Barney down going to be?  Is he alone?  Well-defended?  Do we even know where he is?"  A repetitive clicking noise comes from Joe's lockback.



"Well... let me tell you this. Gandalf is scared to death of Barney. Does that answer any of your questions? And the last time we encountered a hologram illusion of Barney, he used the illusion to put some of us into a braindead state, just by _singing an idiotic song_! The good thing is that we've got great mages like Gandalf and Vivi on our side."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

psychognome said:
			
		

> "Well... let me tell you this. Gandalf is scared to death of Barney. Does that answer any of your questions? And the last time we encountered a hologram illusion of Barney, he used the illusion to put some of us into a braindead state, just by _singing an idiotic song_! The good thing is that we've got great mages like Gandalf and Vivi on our side."




"Vivi?  Not familiar.  So, then, sonic effects are going to be a problem.  Anywhere we can get earplug-style headphones and players enough for everyone?"


----------



## psychognome (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Vivi?  Not familiar.  So, then, sonic effects are going to be a problem.  Anywhere we can get earplug-style headphones and players enough for everyone?"



"Oh, Vivi's the Black Mage from Final Fantasy 9. And I don't think getting earplugs will be a problem. I was just thinking... some of the stuff I've seen here actually resembles D&D to some extent... so maybe it would be possible to learn some bardic music or something... _countersong_ would be a killer against Barney."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Vivi?  Not familiar.  So, then, sonic effects are going to be a problem.  Anywhere we can get earplug-style headphones and players enough for everyone?"



"Vivi's the Black Mage from Final Fantasy 9.  I can sing pretty raucously, but I somehow don't think that will help if we're talking about supernaturally bad singing.  I think perhaps the classical wax might be the best way to handle it."

[OOC: D'oh!  Little slow on the draw!]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

psychognome said:
			
		

> "Oh, Vivi's the Black Mage from Final Fantasy 9. And I don't think getting earplugs will be a problem. I was just thinking... some of the stuff I've seen here actually resembles D&D to some extent... so maybe it would be possible to learn some bardic music or something... _countersong_ would be a killer against Barney."




"Maybe.  Now, what about weapons? If his song has a limited range, a good rifle should be able to hit him from outside it.  I doubt anyone here can handle a Barret, but a 30.06 shouldn't be too hard to find, right?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2004)

"Well, I can play guitar if that would be of any help to prevent Barney from turning us into singing, laughing weirdos. But I really doubt that would help. And only one of us has shown any aptitude towards anything resembling actual magic, so I have to doubt we can use that to beat the darned thing."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Well, I can play guitar if that would be of any help to prevent Barney from turning us into singing, laughing weirdos. But I really doubt that would help. And only one of us has shown any aptitude towards anything resembling actual magic, so I have to doubt we can use that to beat the darned thing."




"Really, all we should need is a Springfield with hollowpoints, unless Barney's immune to bullets."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2004)

"Well, since he can do sorcery, I think we can safely assume he knows the modern equivalent to _protection from arrows_, whatever that might be called."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Well, since he can do sorcery, I think we can safely assume he knows the modern equivalent to _protection from arrows_, whatever that might be called."




"It depends on the magic system.  If he's using D&D, yes, but that's a lot harder to do in GURPS, Mage, or what have you.  Besides, I don't think we can afford getting into melee with him.  Purple he may be, but we are still talking about a dinosaur here, and one with hypnotic singing to boot.  Now, a Wand of Ganest's Farstrike, _that_ would be really handy.  Or Disintegrate."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2004)

"With Mage he'd only need two dots in Forces, maybe a few in Time, and an Arete rating of three or four to make bullets strike the attacker instead. Don't know about GURPS though."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "With Mage he'd only need two dots in Forces, maybe a few in Time, and an Arete rating of three or four to make bullets strike the attacker instead. Don't know about GURPS though."




"Hell of a lot of Paradox, though I suppose that's not exactly a worry for him.  What we need is solid information on his abilities.  You said Gandalf was the one doling out the info?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2004)

"Not really that much Paradox if he only makes the bullets veer off, unless the shots are fired at point blank, which we are apparently not going to do. Besides, I doubt we would count as Sleepers as things stand."
Wille shrugs.
"But yeah, Gandalf's the one, and Raistlin to an extent. Right now we're getting supplies and hoping the Purple Doom doesn't strike on us."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Not really that much Paradox if he only makes the bullets veer off, unless the shots are fired at point blank, which we are apparently not going to do. Besides, I doubt we would count as Sleepers as things stand."
> Wille shrugs.
> "But yeah, Gandalf's the one, and Raistlin to an extent. Right now we're getting supplies and hoping the Purple Doom doesn't strike on us."




"Do we know where he's based, or if he's nomadic?  Any supporters, or just one giant purple dinosaur by himself?"


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 4, 2004)

"This  has got to be the geekiest conversation I've ever seen in my life"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "This  has got to be the geekiest conversation I've ever seen in my life"




"Well, we _are_ geeks, but believe me, I've heard far worse.  Or better.  Either way, this is nothing."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2004)

"I'm not sure if I should be glad that I've found other people who talk like this or whether I should be terrified that so far I've understood all of it. Oh and I can't believe I can now honestly say I have levelled up. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 4, 2004)

"Mmmm, we already had a conversation about killing things and , trust me, it was a bad arguement." says the large guy with the goatee, with a yellow rat that looks awfully like Pikachu gently perched on his head.
"But I think we should face Barney with his same weapons. He's stolen this Key, and he's making reality really weird: let's use this against him. He tries to make us mindless puppets with his stupid children songs, what do you think would clean a child's brain after an afternoon of listening to Barney? What could make him escape that monster's grasp? Think like children!"

"Oh and I'm forgetting my manners. I'm Mario, and I'm a visiting student from Italy. Lichtenhart on the boards." he welcomes the new comers with a warm smile.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 4, 2004)

"Guess I should reveal myself as well.    I too am from ENWorld, I guess that's our link.   I'm dream66_ there."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> He tries to make us mindless puppets with his stupid children songs, what do you think would clean a child's brain after an afternoon of listening to Barney? What could make him escape that monster's grasp? Think like children!"




"He's obviously using serious magic to enhance his songs; what we need is a counter to that magic.  I doubt the solution is going to be as poetic as Hollywood kid's films like."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Don't go assuming it's all a nightmare.  I'd rather not have someone pulling the Unbeliever schtick."



 "I don't know that movie," murmurs the increasingly bewildered Thomas.  He gives a small wave of his hand, a far cry from the extravagent bow of before.  The hiccuping glow, the assorted people saying bizzare things, the wierd outfits.... "Nice to meet you all, anyway."

He rubs the bridge of his nose with his right hand.  "Gah.  None of this makes any _sense._  Why are you all here, anyway?  I flew in from Boston for Ithacon, and then things got wierd, and then I turned up here.  Why are you in a restaraunt if you're off to, uh..." he shakes his head in dismay, "save the world from Barney?"  The young man blinks.  "Jesus, that sounds wierd."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I don't know that movie," murmurs the increasingly bewildered Thomas.




"It's a book.  Two trilogies, actually.  Stephen Donaldson."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "It's a book.  Two trilogies, actually.  Stephen Donaldson."




"Ah."  Thomas nods slightly, then looks at man's _clicking_ pocket, and considers his apparent knowledge of firearms.  "You know, you remind me of a friend of mine.  Only he'd have another on his ankle and one more down the back of his waistband.  Wierd guy.  He'd fit right in, here."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Reinforcements? Just in time too, there's some bad peoples who are in dire need of a good killing. Speaking of killing though," he says, and turns to Pliskin, "Snake, you're my best bet for some decent hardware. Is there anything I could do to get a SOCOM or something off you? FAMAS maybe? Can you supply? I'm kinda desperate, but then again it seems you might be out of the business."




Solid Snake looked at Festy-James thoughtfully.  “Well, I’ve been out of the business for quite a while now.” He gestured at his Boatyard Grill restaurant by the marina.  “But I might have some things left in the backroom somewhere.”



			
				psychognome said:
			
		

> "So, Snake, what sort of weaponry should we use against Barney? We've already seen that he works powerful evil sorcery through his idiotic music, so d'you think that our own music could work as a countermeasure?" he asks the somber figure. "Maybe an electric guitar...? No, make that an electric guitar powered by magic that shoots rays of pure sonic energy..."




“You talking music to me?”  Snake raised one brow.  “Because if you want to do that, don’t bother.  I listen.  I don’t play.”



			
				dream66_ said:
			
		

> "This  has got to be the geekiest conversation I've ever seen in my life"




Hanh chuckled at that remark.  “Well, yeah!  It’s kind of funny, don’t you think?  I mean I certainly didn’t wake up this morning thinking I would be out hunting purple dinosaurs.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "You know, you remind me of a friend of mine.  Only he'd have another on his ankle and one more down the back of his waistband."




"If I could buy the sheaths on the cheap, I would, too.  Custom leatherwork is expensive, and cheap stuff is uncomfortable and awkward.  If I was 21, and could afford it, I'd have something heavier than a knife."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Maybe. Now, what about weapons? If his song has a limited range, a good rifle should be able to hit him from outside it. I doubt anyone here can handle a Barret, but a 30.06 shouldn't be too hard to find, right?"




Festy raises his hand.

"I can handle a Barret," he says, with an evil grin, "I mean, yesterday I couldn't, but today is another matter."

He taps the side of his head.

"I thought I used to know a lot about guns, but now, well, those hiccups are the best thing that ever happened to me. I'm like a munitons encyclopedia now," Festy continues, "But anyways, I'm James, or Festy_Dog rather. Call me whatever you want."

Festy's attention returns to Snake.

"Mind if I check out what you've got put away?" he asks earnestly.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "If I could buy the sheaths on the cheap, I would, too.  Custom leatherwork is expensive, and cheap stuff is uncomfortable and awkward.  If I was 21, and could afford it, I'd have something heavier than a knife."




"Never seemed to bother him," Thomas murmurs, watching with some fascination the apparent arms deal going down between what appeared to be an Australian gun nut and a restaurateur.


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Mind if I check out what you've got put away?" he asks earnestly.



Andrew looks over at Snake and says "Actually, if you have a baseball bat or some heavy handy thing that looks fairly innocuous that'd be great.  I CAN use guns, pistols and basic rifles at least, but I can't carry them legally.  We should probably go and talk to Gandalf for more information on what we're facing, where we can find it, and how to counteract the worst of his powers."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Festy's attention returns to Snake.
> 
> "Mind if I check out what you've got put away?" he asks earnestly.




"Sure thing."  Snake motioned for Festy to follow him as he leaves the group and heads to the kitchen.  "I make a mean omlet too.  Want to learn how?"

Its a pretty normal resturant kitchen, except Snake walks up to rather large steel cabinet and pulls it open with a clank.  No security, nothing...but inside was just a bunch of boxes, old clothes, things Festy didn't really recognize.

The man pulled out a small cardboard box with a bunch of dusty rags in it.  After digging around for a few minutes he pulled out a gun that looked like it had seen better times all dusty and scratched.

"It may not look like much now, but I've taken this baby with me on many missions," Snake explained, showing Festy-James the infamous SOCOM.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2004)

" Well, you're better of than me then, I can't even figure out how to use a gun properly. "


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> " Well, you're better of than me then, I can't even figure out how to use a gun properly. "




"The principle is easy; the problem is getting it reflexive enough to do under pressure.  I'd have a decent chance on a firing range, but not in the field."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "It may not look like much now, but I've taken this baby with me on many missions," Snake explained, showing Festy-James the infamous SOCOM.




"I'd start salivating uncontrollably if this was a cartoon," Festy says, admiring the firearm, "It's got some life in it yet I'd reckon'. I'm sure I'll take good care of it, bring it back no worse for wear."


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 4, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> Andrew looks over at Snake and says "Actually, if you have a baseball bat or some heavy handy thing that looks fairly innocuous that'd be great.  I CAN use guns, pistols and basic rifles at least, but I can't carry them legally.  We should probably go and talk to Gandalf for more information on what we're facing, where we can find it, and how to counteract the worst of his powers."




*Diana turns,*

"Andrew was it?  I don't think legal worries are a problem right now...   When was the last time you saw a cop?  Or anyone normal?   I havn't seen a normal human since just after I saw that Rat.    I think we're ok.       But I definatly agree about getting more information.    I don't feel comfortable weilding a gun myself, especially against something I know so little about.     If only a I had a bow."


----------



## psychognome (Jan 4, 2004)

"Ugh, I'm no good with guns... or any other weapons for that matter. I guess I could beat people up with my old guitar, but it'd only take a few hits before it'd break. Got something less gun-shaped? I've got my dice, but they're no great help... except that the d4's make mean caltrops."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I'd start salivating uncontrollably if this was a cartoon," Festy says, admiring the firearm, "It's got some life in it yet I'd reckon'. I'm sure I'll take good care of it, bring it back no worse for wear."




Snake looked it over carefully and sighed.  "You'll have to find a gun-cleaning kit and the bullets for it before you can use it.  I'm afraid I don't have anything left.  Like I said.  I've been retired for a while now.  Sure you don't want me to teach you some chef tricks?"


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 4, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Snake looked it over carefully and sighed.  "You'll have to find a gun-cleaning kit and the bullets for it before you can use it.  I'm afraid I don't have anything left.  Like I said.  I've been retired for a while now.  Sure you don't want me to teach you some chef tricks?"



"I think that we should make a quick run to a Walmart or the like.  I (and probably a few others) could use something useful to hit people with, Diana wants a bow and you need a cleaning kit and bullets.  You can get all of that there.  I assume there is one near here.  Maybe, if we're REALLY lucky, we can find an S-Mart."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2004)

Thomas grins at the reference.  "Hopefully, reality hiccuped just right and we can recruit Ash.  Unfortunately, that might mean it brought deadites too."  He's decided to go along with it.  Ex-commando chefs?  Fine.  Shopping trips for guns and ammo to walmart?  Sure.  Barney running the universe? As you will, as you will.

Okay, the last still took some getting used to.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Thomas grins at the reference.  "Hopefully, reality hiccuped just right and we can recruit Ash.  Unfortunately, that might mean it brought deadites too."  He's decided to go along with it.  Ex-commando chefs?  Fine.  Shopping trips for guns and ammo to walmart?  Sure.  Barney running the universe? As you will, as you will.
> 
> Okay, the last still took some getting used to.




"Walmart's just about always carried guns and ammo.  I think they stopped stocking 9mm rounds, though.  Bad publicity from Bowling for Columbine."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2004)

_Ah, those wacky triple posts._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2004)

_Ah, those wacky triple posts._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2004)

"Ah, that wacky Michael Moore..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2004)

"Yeah, I saw Bowling for Columbine. That Michael Moore is something alright. I know it's not in Bowling for Columbine but it was really funny when he got a Fichus plant to run for some spot in government, and then when he tried to get presidential candidates to crowd surf. Back to guns though, in Australia they're having another crack-down, mainly on pistols. Shameful really," Festy says, a look of irritation taking hold, but seeing a SOCOM so close brightens his mood again, "Ammo and cleaning? Easier done than said. Hanh, you said there was a Walmart nearby didn't you?"


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 5, 2004)

"I work at Walmart, well, did before the world went nuts.    We've always carried hunting rifles, but never handguns or handgun ammo.   It was K-Mart that stoped carring handgun ammo becuase of bad publicity"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2004)

"Well since everything is topsy turvy, I can cross my fingers and hope that they'll have some .45 ACP in stock. And some compatible magazines," Festy adds, looking a little worried.

"You know what though?" he directs his attention back to Pliskin, "Learning to cook well would be pretty kewl. Gotta get you to show me sometime, probably when existence isn't in immediate danger."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 5, 2004)

"Where else in the universe can you hear someone without a gun license, holding a gun to defend the universe from the evil of Barney ask for cooking lessons. This just gets stranger and stranger. "


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2004)

"It's okay.  I think I'm beginning to _grok_ it."  Thomas looks over the group.  "So, my newfound band of fellow travelers, are we agreed upon Wal-mart as our next destination?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "It's okay.  I think I'm beginning to _grok_ it."  Thomas looks over the group.  "So, my newfound band of fellow travelers, are we agreed upon Wal-mart as our next destination?"




"_Is_ there a Walmart around here?  And is it safe to go there?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 5, 2004)

"Actually, as time pass, every place will start to get less and less safe. So I've got two pieces of advice for you: 1) go to the bathroom now; 2) let's stay together. We should hurry, but I think the ones that have just arrived will need some sort of equipment, so Walmart is probably a good place to start. Peeka-pika pikachuu?"
Ehm... you think the last question is probably addressed to thew little pokemon on his head, meaning something like 'Would you please get off as I get dressed?"
Mario stands up and pick up his windcoat, scarf and bonnet.
"Now, if you excuse me I think I have to pray a bit before we leave. It won't take me long."
And with this he walks towards the exit.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2004)

"I think I'll comply with the first statement right now. Pliskin, where's the men's room?"


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 5, 2004)

"I'm assuming we're not planning to pay for things.. since, like the chasiers are gone... so I really must insist we give everything back that we don't damage when we're done.   Call it looking out for my shares of stock."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "I'm assuming we're not planning to pay for things.. since, like the chasiers are gone... so I really must insist we give everything back that we don't damage when we're done.   Call it looking out for my shares of stock."



"Actually, I was planning to either leave cash on the register or ring the sales up.  I'm not familiar with the cash registers they use at Wal-Mart but they can't be THAT difficult to use."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> "Actually, I was planning to either leave cash on the register or ring the sales up.  I'm not familiar with the cash registers they use at Wal-Mart but they can't be THAT difficult to use."




"Why?  There's a decent chance that any Walmart we find only exists in this shared hallucination, and will cease to exist when Barney is destroyed.  Even if it is a real Walmart, no one is actually going to be hurt to any measurable degree if we take a handful of guns.  It's not exactly a mom-and-pop store."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Why?  There's a decent chance that any Walmart we find only exists in this shared hallucination, and will cease to exist when Barney is destroyed.  Even if it is a real Walmart, no one is actually going to be hurt to any measurable degree if we take a handful of guns.  It's not exactly a mom-and-pop store."



"Your decision to do what I consider to be the right thing is totally immaterial to me.  I have agreed to abide by the laws of this nation and I *will NOT* fail to follow through on that agreement  without just cause.  I do not consider the fact that it might be a little inconvenient to me to be sufficient cause.  I will not tell you how to live your life and I would appreciate a similar curtesy on your part."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> "Your decision to do what I consider to be the right thing is totally immaterial to me.  I have agreed to abide by the laws of this nation and I *will NOT* fail to follow through on that agreement  without just cause.  I do not consider the fact that it might be a little inconvenient to me to be sufficient cause.  I will not tell you how to live your life and I would appreciate a similar curtesy on your part."




"I wasn't attacking your way of life, just asking an honest question." Joe steps backwards a pace or two.  "Was it really _that_ offensive?"


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I wasn't attacking your way of life, just asking an honest question." Joe steps backwards a pace or two.  "Was it really _that_ offensive?"



Andrew grimaces and coughs quietly.

"I apologize for snapping at you.  I am trying to adjust to a world that is not acting the way that I am used to.  I also have a few friends that I am more than a little concerned for.  I am not sure there is anything I can do for them, and that feels like a failure on my part.  It is possible that anything we encounter, including stores, is part of a large hallucination.  I do not believe that we should assume that it is, and that we should accept responsibility for our actions based on the assumption that everything we see and do is real.  Perhaps not the reality we're used to."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> we should accept responsibility for our actions based on the assumption that everything we see and do is real.  Perhaps not the reality we're used to."




"I'm with you there, but then, I'd have no problem stealing from a Walmart I knew was real, if I wouldn't get caught.  As you said, if you don't tell me how to live my life, I won't tell you how to live yours."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

"No reason to get worked up, eh?"  interjects Tom, in an effort to calm the situation some.  "Besides, the place may be staffed anyway and this all becomes rather moot.  This restaurant has a ex-special forces chef," he continues dryly.  "Who knows?  Perhaps the Wal-mart greeters will be illegal aliens of the X-files kind."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "No reason to get worked up, eh?"  interjects Tom, in an effort to calm the situation some.  "Besides, the place may be staffed anyway and this all becomes rather moot.  This restaurant has a ex-special forces chef," he continues dryly.  "Who knows?  Perhaps the Wal-mart greeters will be illegal aliens of the X-files kind."



"Well, in that case, I would ask them to take me to their leader and ask him to provide me with advanced technology so that he could go home.  I wouldn't work, but it never hurts to try."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> "Well, in that case, I would ask them to take me to their leader and ask him to provide me with advanced technology so that he could go home.  I wouldn't work, but it never hurts to try."




"Unless they've read 'To Serve Man.'  I'd rather not be provided with a light orange glaze and a hint of oregano."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

Thomas laughs.  He feels a lot less wierd, bizzare circumstances notwithstanding, now that he's with other people.

"Sounds like a plan, anyway.  So is there a Wal-mart?  I thought I heard someone mention one.  Hanh, maybe?  Where'd she get off to?"

ooc: I _like_ this game.  90 posts in 2-3 days.


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

"A couple tactical notes.  Does anyone aside from James or Diana used ranged attacks?  We should set up 'archer' guards for them.  I can take one person - maybe two - but that's it.  What resources does everyone have?  I currently have a knife, a Leatherman, my laptop and some CDs.  I can use most guns, most archaic weapons and have some skill at first aid and CPR."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

"That's... quite a resume."  Tom's suddenly less wierded out being among people.  "Skill wise, not much unless they need to be debated to death about politics.  As for stuff, I've got a penlight.  And several pounds of books.  And... wait!"  He runs back to check if his backpack is by the table... yes... and to see if....

"Aha!"  He says, waving a colored piece of paper around triumphantly as he bounds back towards the group.  "Local map.  Picked it up 'cause I knew I'd get lost otherwise."  It's a cheap fold-out paper thing, but still might be worth something.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

"I've got this [he pulls out a two-inch blade; the speed and straight motion suggesting it was already open], and my laptop, which has Wi-Fi, as much good as it'll do [patting the heavy black leather case on his left side, suspended from a shoulder strap].  That's about all that might be useful."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "That's... quite a resume."



"Guessing from everyone's faces, I'm pretty much the oldest person here, which means I've had more time to learn to do odd things than anyone else.  I grew up in the country and went hiking and hunting and target shooting until I left for college.  I've been using guns for approximately 20 years, bows for a little longer and I started fencing a decade ago.  I've been a salesperson, a lifeguard, a pool manager, a techie and a frat boy.  You'd be amazed at the number of things I can do at an amateur level.  I am the apatheosis of bard - jack of all trades, master of none."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

"So you can sing and dance?" says Thomas with a grin.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Hanh frown's a little when the mention Michael Moore, but doesn't speak further.  Her eyebrows arch slightly when they discuss stealing from Wal-mart but when the question is posed about whether or not there was a Wal-mart in their location, she shook her head.

"Sorry, Ithaca, well the Ithaca I know is pretty much against any kind of big chain types plowing through here.  What you'll find mostly is mom and pop stores, although that's been changing some with the new renovations to the mall.  But right now, there's no wal-mart and definitely no S-mart...whatever the hell that is."

Pikachu hops off Marios head and begins to walk around on the counter lifting his little feet up as he marches around.  The words "pika pika" echo to you but only Mario understands it for what it is, a random song to keep the yellow electric mouse amused.

OOC: Sorry been sick.  So where do ya'all want to go again?


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

Andrew smiles ruefully.  "Yes.  Yes, I can.  I sing best when drunk, but I'm not terrible when sober.  I can swing dance, waltz and can fake a tango.  Beyond that, I'm out of my league.  Like I said - jack of all trades, master of none."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

"Hanh?  You haven't seen the... glory... that is Army of Darkness?  S-Mart is the store the main character worked in before going back in time.  'Shop smart.  Shop S-Mart!'  From what I've been hearing it wouldn't be a terrible thing to hit a sporting goods or outdoors shop.   Everything people have mentioned could be found there.  If there's nothing of the sort in the area, we should head to wherever we can get information on the threat we're facing.  I think that Gandalf is the best choice for that, if you can find him.  We need some direction as to how we go about bringing down Barney."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

"Yeah, the consensus seems to be for guns and ammo.  I don't hold much with either, but the Austrailian... sorry, I've forgotten your name already."  Thomas waits for him to fill in the blank, then continues, "wants a gun cleaning kit and ammo, and I think a few others wanted various firearms."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Yeah, the consensus seems to be for guns and ammo.  I don't hold much with either, but the Austrailian... sorry, I've forgotten your name already."  Thomas waits for him to fill in the blank, then continues, "wants a gun cleaning kit and ammo, and I think a few others wanted various firearms."




"It's better to be safe than sorry, right?  If we need to go dino-hunting, an elephant gun or two can't hurt."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

"Ohhh!  I remember it now."  Hanh nods.  "Its been a while since I last saw that movie."  

Perching herself on the counter, the young woman gives them group a curious if rather nonchalant glance.  "Well I know the rest of the people here haven't had the pleasure or rather indignity of running into Barney like we did, but do you think regular firearms will work?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

"I, as you say, have not run into him," begins Thomas,  "But if he's either a man in a foam suit or an actual purple dinosaur, guns should work as well as anything else.  Barring, as has been said, some magic that would protect him."  _This is just like planning a buff/scry/teleport_ thinks Thomas bemusedly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Thomas waits for him to fill in the blank, then continues.




"No problem, just call me Festy," Festy-James says with a smile and a shrug.



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "Well I know the rest of the people here haven't had the pleasure or rather indignity of running into Barney like we did, but do you think regular firearms will work?"




"On the matter of Barney vs. bullets, we won't know until we try. And then as long as magic and technology don't conflict here, we could always get our bullets or guns enchanted somehow. I mean Vivi was hanging around back there with Gandalf, and he definitely has a lot of experience with enchanting weapons, if Final Fantasy 9 is anything to go by," Festy says seriously.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 6, 2004)

Daniel clears his throat and speaks up from the back. 
"Hitting up a gun shop sounds like a good idea. I'd like to pick up a sword, or a bat or some armor or something while we're out. A gun shop sounds like a good place to hit first though. Maybe a sporting goods store or archery place next. Know any places like that Hanh?"

He pauses for a moment before continuing. "I say we shop as much as we can while there's light out, then head back to the tower. On the way, we can discuss tactics. If we do run into something, the best tactic might just be to let Jemal hit it for a while." Daniel half smiles for a moment. "But seriously, if you get nervous or hurt, it's ok to back off." 

"And yeah, bullets probablly won't be too useful against Barney. But there are plenty of things that they might be useful against. If nothing else, some of our own worry." He shakes his head. "Besides. I'd guess that he'd crush most of our minds in person. Bullets aren't the factor that's going to beat him."

He smiles widely. "By the way, I'm Daniel, and welcome to my dream." He finishes the sentence with a wink. 

(ooc: We still in Pliskin's?)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 6, 2004)

"I'm not excactly in need of guns, thanks to being around here a while and Hanh hiccuping, but if you need some, I guess that's the best course of action. Now if I could just get this damn suit to work..."


----------



## psychognome (Jan 6, 2004)

"Hmmm... I don't have any skill with guns, and can't make any magic. That sure sucks. Anyways, do we have the slightest idea of Barney's whereabouts?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 6, 2004)

"Aaahh, I love this feeling. To be filled up with positive energy." Mario says as he comes back into the restaurant, visibly more relaxed.
"Are you doing some tactics?" he asks seing some knife upon the table and Tom's map. "Then, I think I found a way to prevent Barney from fooling us again. If I manage to resist in the first place, that is. I think that if I apply this energy in the right way, I can quench any sound in an area of about 5 mt....that would be 15', I think. How does it sound?" he smiles at the little pun, than he offers Pikachu some candy.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 6, 2004)

*Diana look positivily agast at the casual misconception that stealing from the company that feeds her and pays her car payment won't hurt anyone.*

"Well, If a bow isn't easy to come by lets forget it... It's been a long time since I tried to hit a moving target anyways and never one that was attacking me."

"I'll find someway to make myself useful."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Hanh shook her head.  "I don't know any gun shops.  I do know one shop though that has all kinds of stuff that might interest you.  Its called um...what is it again?  Oh yeah, 3d Light.  Its a shop just across Moonshadows, you know,the bar that Vivi took us that leads to Diagon Alley."

Launching of the counter, she bounded toward the door, with one cat peeking out of her backpack and the other still perched on her head.  "Bye, Snake!" she called out, waving at him as she exited.  "I love your place!"

"Next time I'll teach all of you how to bake a mean German Chocolate Cake!" Solid Snake called out with half a wave.  "And bring back that SOCOM in one piece, boy!" he added to Festy-James sternly.


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 6, 2004)

"Personally, I'd rather learn how to make a friendly, likes to be eaten, German chocolate cake.  Anyways, I'm willing to go anywhere that people think will be advantageous in our little quest to regain contol of the universe from the Evil  Purple One."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2004)

Wille just chuckles at Mario's pun as he runs after Hanh.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Joe saves his breath, simply taking off after Hanh in a long-strided jog.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 7, 2004)

While following the crowd Diana comments, "You know, I'd rather have a cake that didn't care one way or the other about being eaten."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 7, 2004)

"No, it's the German that is mean, not the cake. And stealing the cake from the mean german to bake it yourself isn't easy at all. I know from experience!"
Mario laughs as he picks up Pikachu and follows the crowd.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 7, 2004)

Daniel turns to face Diana and Patrik . "Don't worry about it. You get better fast."

"Thank you very much for the help," he says to Solid Snake with a half bow. "I'm going to be coming back for that cake as soon as I can." With that, he starts to head after Hanh, then looks back over his shoulder. "Hey, Mario? Think you could tell me a little more about this 'poisitve energy' stuff?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 7, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "Hey, Mario? Think you could tell me a little more about this 'poisitve energy' stuff?"




"Sure! Err... I mean I can tell you what I understand of it. I always wanted to be able to help others, I felt that was what I was supposed to do, in a strong and physical way. Now I just feel like a spark of that has been lit into me. It's a strange and wonderful sensation, I can feel the breath of what I call God in everything, I can feel the life of every little being around us. I feel like I was given an occasion to finally do what I wanted to do, and I want to do my best to deserve this gift... Ok, now I'm getting ridicolous, ain't I? But it's odd and good at the same time... I think I like it."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Launching of the counter, she bounded toward the door, with one cat peeking out of her backpack and the other still perched on her head. "Bye, Snake!" she called out, waving at him as she exited. "I love your place!"




"Energetic one, isn't she?" says Thomas with a grin, before grabbing his stuff an bounding out after her.  "Whose going to come after you, Tommy?  _Ze Germans,_ Tommy? _Ze Germans?_"  He quotes softly to himself, hearing the conversation about the cake.

_Diagon alley?  Sorry I missed that.  I'll have to ask someone about it when we get a chance.  Jesus, it's cold out here.  Makes it hard to run.  Doesn't help that I'm an out-of-shape geek, but...._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

*3D-Light*

All the way from the lake back to main shopping area, Hanh bounced along leaving footprints in the snow wherever she went.  Although she was having fun, the rest of the group could feel the chill right to their bones, especially Wille in the Sub-Zero outfit he still hadn't figured out how to use yet.

The road was long and hard, but they trudge up the hill toward the  strip of shops.  To the right a few of them recognized the brown and orange exterior of Moonshadows where they had earlier been to Diagon Alley.  

Vivi, who had been silent for most of the time with the group, suddenly started heading toward the bar.  "You go with Hanh," he explained, waving them off.  "I will be in here getting warm while you shop for weapons.  But don't take too long!  Remember every second you take, the stronger the Purple One becomes and the stronger hold he has on this world!"

The shop that Hanh led them to stood across from Moonshadows with a large neon sign that indicated its name - flashing blue.  It had a normal looking exterior with windows, aside from the interesting objects inside.  Along the top of the wall was a strange collection of bongs or rather 'water sculptures'.  All over were rings of rather strange design, some demonic, some just rather odd.  Lighters, matches, belts, all kinds of things could be found here - most of it looking worse for wear.

In the back of the shop, a young man was sitting hunched in some kind of domed glowing object.  He looked a bit groggy..  Brown hair and eyes, a pair of glasses, black jeans, a bright shirt that hurt everyone's eyes, plus sneakers.

To the right of the entrance was a counter displaying an assortment of odd-looking knives.  On the wall behind the counter, a beautiful collection of swords, some of which did not look familiar at all...In fact, one of them looked curiously like a....

"Welcome!" a voice called out cheerfully if rather scratching before a big bulbous blue creature came flying out from where he was hiding below the counter.  "Help you I can to find something you like, eh?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

"I'm looking for a weapon.  Something that'll have a shot against sorcerous protections, preferably."  Joe pauses for a moment, then asks, "Do you take credit cards?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I'm looking for a weapon.  Something that'll have a shot against sorcerous protections, preferably."




"Aaaaaah!  Weapons!  I have plenty of weapons for you!" the creature spoke happily as he floated around his counter.  "What is it you like eh? Atlatl your taste?  Perhaps a Cesta?  I got a good deal on there!  Got some Gaderffii, some blasters.  And perhaps a few special other things."



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Joe pauses for a moment, then asks, "Do you take credit cards?"




"Credit card?  What is that?  Credit chips, young man!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "Credit card?  What is that?  Credit chips, young man!"




_This might prove difficult_ Tom thinks distractedly, staring at the man in the dome.  Interrupting, he says points and says "Pardon me, but who's _that?_"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "Aaaaaah!  Weapons!  I have plenty of weapons for you!" the creature spoke happily as he floated around his counter.  "What is it you like eh? Atlatl your taste?  Perhaps a Cesta?  I got a good deal on there!  Got some Gaderffii, some blasters.  And perhaps a few special other things."
> 
> 
> 
> "Credit card?  What is that?  Credit chips, young man!"




"Anything ranged?  Soru-Suub X-45, maybe?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> _This might prove difficult_ Tom thinks distractedly, staring at the man in the dome.  Interrupting, he says points and says "Pardon me, but who's _that?_"




"Oh!  Would you like to purchase him?"  The blue creature floated toward the man in the forcefield bubble.  "He makes a wonderful slave, you know! Young and looks like a hard worker, no?  I"ll let you have him for a steal!  3000 credits!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

Thomas, needless to say, is rather caught off guard by the suggestion.  _Better get that guy out of there,_ he thinks.  _Seems the right thing to do._

"Do you take anything other than credits?"  he asks, and then thinks back with a shudder to Episode II.  _Damn you, George Lucas..._  "Or failing that, do you know of a currency exchange nearby?"  He glances at Mario (thinking him the most likely to lend aid), muttering, "Sorry to bother you, but do you have any ideas?  I haven't got much on me...."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

"Would you have slug thrower maintenance kits in stock? And slug-thrower ammunition? I'm looking for .45 ACP in particular if you have any," Festy asks, then thinks of something else, "Also, have you got any slug-thrower attachments? Spare pistol magazines?"


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 7, 2004)

"A Gaffi Stick or a vibroblade wouldn't go awry for me," says Andrew as he digs into his wallet, "but all I have are these."  He holds up a few dollars.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Anything ranged?  Soru-Suub X-45, maybe?"






			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Would you have slug thrower maintenance kits in stock? And slug-thrower ammunition? I'm looking for .45 ACP in particular if you have any," Festy asks, then thinks of something else, "Also, have you got any slug-thrower attachments? Spare pistol magazines?"




"I have plenty of ranged weapons!" the creature spoke with a laugh, waving his arms around.  "For good price!  Tell me how much you want to pay and I will point you to the best for that price!"



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Do you take anything other than credits?" "Or failing that, do you know of a currency exchange nearby?"






			
				neoweasel said:
			
		

> "A Gaffi Stick or a vibroblade wouldn't go awry for me," says Andrew as he digs into his wallet, "but all I have are these."  He holds up a few dollars.




The creature looks at both of them, frowning.  "What is this?  This piece of organic?  I take only credits here!  That is, unless you want to do a job for me, eh? Otherwise, if you're only cluttering my shop, I want paying customers not ones who waste my time."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 7, 2004)

"Is there a moneychanger around here, then?  I'm not sure that we can help you out, because we have a limited availability of time.  We might be able to negotiate for the ownership of your slave, however."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

Thinking quickly, Thomas pulls Mario aside.  "That guy in the bubble looks like he's a native, rather than one of Barney's immigrants.  We should get him out of there, or who knows what will happen when we get Barney and things go back to normal."  He glances over to Watto, then back.  "He won't let him go easily.  What if we act the part of... uh... galatic police, or whatever?  Slavery's illegal around here, last I checked, so a 'sting' is easy enough to pull off...."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 7, 2004)

The guy in the bubble looks from the shopkeeper to the other people in the room, vaguely aware that _something_ is happening, but, as of yet, not really understanding what...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> "Is there a moneychanger around here, then?  I'm not sure that we can help you out, because we have a limited availability of time.  We might be able to negotiate for the ownership of your slave, however."




The creature gave Andrew a hard stare.  "You either have credits are you don't.  Negotiation only works if you have something I want."

"Hey there bubble boy," Hanh spoke up as she walked up the bubble.  Sticking out her hand she touched the force field that surrounded him.  "Pretty nice little pad you got there."  Her head tilted slightly to one side as she watched him, noticing that he was starting to regain some form of consciousness and certainly looking rather confused.  "You okay?"


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> The creature gave Andrew a hard stare.  "You either have credits are you don't.  Negotiation only works if you have something I want."



"I was thinking that we might want to discuss any task that you might have lying around in exchange for the freedom of the guy in the forcefield.  If there's a moneychanger about I might be able to get credits to buy something off of you.  Now do you want to _talk_ about profiting from my presence, or do you just want to flit about and complain?"


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 7, 2004)

"Think about it, a group of this many of us could surely be of some use to you for a short while..."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 8, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Think about it, a group of this many of us could surely be of some use to you for a short while..."



_Or a group of this many could beat him up and take his stuff_ Thomas thinks, only half-jokingly, to himself.  _Fairly standard adventurer procedure._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2004)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> "I was thinking that we might want to discuss any task that you might have lying around in exchange for the freedom of the guy in the forcefield.  If there's a moneychanger about I might be able to get credits to buy something off of you.  Now do you want to _talk_ about profiting from my presence, or do you just want to flit about and complain?"




The creature began to fly about more furiously, starting to look very upset at Andrew's words.  "Rude!  You are rude to me!  Leave now.  I do not want people like you here to berate me,  not when you have no credits!  Get out!"



			
				dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Think about it, a group of this many of us could surely be of some use to you for a short while..."




Looking slightly placated by Diana's tone, he looked over at her.  "I already offered but no one want.  I do not give things away for free."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> _Or a group of this many could beat him up and take his stuff_ Thomas thinks, only half-jokingly, to himself.  _Fairly standard adventurer procedure._




_You're in a game, or might as well be.  Start metagaming.  There's probably a reason he mentioned a job, so we might as well try it._  Inadvertantly echoing Thomas's thoughts, he adds to himself _Worst comes to worst, a Toyndarian can't be very hard to take down.  Skinny limbs, not much flexibility in the body, and not much room to maneuver in here._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Looking slightly placated by Diana's tone, he looked over at her.  "I already offered but no one want.  I do not give things away for free."




"Please, tell us what this job is.  We'd be more than glad to help you out."


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 8, 2004)

Well, we don't mean to be rude to you, mostly likely a difference in culture.   It was surely not the intent.      We are interested in the job offer you've made, it's just we'd prefer to know more about it before accepting."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 8, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Her head tilted slightly to one side as she watched him, noticing that he was starting to regain some form of consciousness and certainly looking rather confused.  "You okay?"





Focusing intently on Hanh while she's speaking, he then shakes his head.  
(whether in negation or to clear his head your not sure)

"Whaa...?  Whereaami?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2004)

The creature glanced around the group warily.  "If you do a little job for me, I'll might be inclined to give you something from my wares.  I got a race coming up and my pilot, he's nowhere to be found.  You get him here and get him to race...that's your job.  I got alot of money riding on this.  I figure a big group like you can get him to see reason."

A short laugh and a smile that made everyone's skin crawl appeared on the creature's face.  "What'do ya say, eh?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> The creature glanced around the group warily.  "If you do a little job for me, I'll might be inclined to give you something from my wares.  I got a race coming up and my pilot, he's nowhere to be found.  You get him here and get him to race...that's your job.  I got alot of money riding on this.  I figure a big group like you can get him to see reason."
> 
> A short laugh and a smile that made everyone's skin crawl appeared on the creature's face.  "What'do ya say, eh?"




"I think we can manage that much.  What's the pilot's name?"  Joe says, hiding an inward grimace.  _If it's "Ani" Skywalker, this could get interesting._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2004)

Festy gets a nasty idea, but shrugs it off.

"Your pilot, is his name Anakin? We could locate him I guess," he says, as he looks about the store for anything that could be useful or compatible with his weapon.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 8, 2004)

After looking around for something aproximating a tai-chi sword, a longsword, or a kendo sword, Daniel finally looks up. He stares at the creature for a long moment before asking anything. "Just so we're on the same page," he says, pulling out his credit card. "This isn't a credit chip, right?"

Daniel smiles slightly, like he just made a bad joke. "Anyway, does your pilot vanish often? Or is there a reason? And is there any place he usually hangs out?" He's watching intently for any hints that their host might be hiding something or uncomfortable.

"Oh, and the guy in the bubble." Daniel says it in an offhand manner, like he just thought of it. "You sure he's really yours?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 8, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "You sure he's really yours?"




His unfocused gaze swings toward Daniel,
"Not!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 8, 2004)

_If it's Anakin Skywalker, I'll be tempted to save the Star Wars fandom by whatever means at hand_ thinks Thomas irreverently, then shudders.  _Curse your whiny acting, Hayden Christensen...._


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2004)

Jim stands leaning against the wall watching everything and everyone silently, as he had been for a while.  He couldn't shake the feeling that something was wrong.

"WATTO!" He shouted out, approaching the Toydarian with great speed "We get you your Pilot, you release that slave to us." He pointed at the man in the bubble.  "Deal?  Or you willing to let your bet go sour?"

OOC: back from funeral.  needing RP fix.  Figured I'ld join in now.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2004)

Jim stands leaning against the wall watching everything and everyone silently, as he had been for a while.  He couldn't shake the feeling that something was wrong.

"WATTO!" He shouted out, approaching the Toydarian with great speed "We get you your Pilot, you release that slave to us." He pointed at the man in the bubble.  "Deal?  Or you willing to let your bet go sour?"

OOC: back from funeral.  needing RP fix.  Figured I'ld join in now.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 9, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "WATTO!" He shouted out, approaching the Toydarian with great speed "We get you your Pilot, you release that slave to us." He pointed at the man in the bubble.  "Deal?  Or you willing to let your bet go sour?"




"Hey!" Daniel walks up to Jemal. "That's a raw deal. Hell, I bet the guy's barely trained for anything. Heck, listen to him talk, obviously damaged goods. Besides, even if he was useful, we're going to have to worry about food. You know how much one person eats a week? We'd be doing a service to take him before he has a chance to cause trouble." Daniel glares. "He looks like a troublemaker to me. I mean, look at that shirt!"

Daniel looks back to the merchant. "How much do you fed him anyway?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2004)

Festy smiles appreciatively at Daniel's bargaining.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2004)

As Daniel looks around he notices something interesting hanging off one side of the wall.  A cylindrical object that looks very much like a - no, it couldn't be.  A lightsaber?

The creature flitters up and down for a moment as if thoughtfully considering the group. "Very well!  I'll let you try out the goods before you purchase." He answered with a nod.  Waving his hand, the force field disintegrated and the young man was free.  However a thin metal ring around his neck activated with a slow pulsing glow.

"Take the him with you, but if you break him, you buy him,eh?" Watto spoke up with a smirk.  "My pilot's name is Speed.  You heard of him?  Last I saw, he was following some white khushiban.  Find him and bring him back before the race and I'll work out a deal for you."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 9, 2004)

Daniel looks at the newly freed young man, obviously un-impressed. "So you're burdening us down, and telling us it's a deal?" He looks at the merchant. "I think we're going to need a little more than that. After we get your pilot back, we're going to need a gun cleaning kit, some ammo, and maybe one or two of those." Daniel gestures nonchalantly to the wall of weaponry.

"Now, does your pilot get himself into trouble? Say, rough crowds, armed people?"

To the new guy, he says, "You ready to go there, 'Goods'?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2004)

Wille shakes his head in amusement.
_Really, didn't expect to be in a deal including Watto. Guess anything really can happen as things stand right now._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> Daniel looks at the newly freed young man, obviously un-impressed. "So you're burdening us down, and telling us it's a deal?" He looks at the merchant. "I think we're going to need a little more than that. After we get your pilot back, we're going to need a gun cleaning kit, some ammo, and maybe one or two of those." Daniel gestures nonchalantly to the wall of weaponry.
> 
> "Now, does your pilot get himself into trouble? Say, rough crowds, armed people?"
> 
> To the new guy, he says, "You ready to go there, 'Goods'?"




"Well, then.  If you're not interested in purchasing him.  I will put him right back."  Watto pressed a button on his belt and the forcefield dropped back over the temporarily freed man.  "What would you like as payment instead?"

"Like I said before.  My pilot was last seen following some white Khushiban holding a strange circular object in his hand," he added afterwards.  "They were last seen heading eastward."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 11, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "Well, then.  If you're not interested in purchasing him.  I will put him right back."  Watto pressed a button on his belt and the forcefield dropped back over the temporarily freed man.  "What would you like as payment instead?"




Daniel glances back over his shoulder, having neatly bargined himself into a corner. "So, guys," he says, trying to cover by sounding a little annoyed. "I know I heard more clamorings for stuff initially. What do you all want?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 11, 2004)

Festy tries to assist.

"Well, I for one am willing to give the servant a chance. We could get a decent idea of his worth if he tags along with us. If he doesn't work out, so be it, if he turns out good, good, if he's pretty average we could take him as long as we get something to cover the difference I guess," he proposes, "How 'bout we give him a chance?"

Festy looks to Watta.

"I'm fairly certain you know what I'd like in payment, just the stuff I was asking about before. If I can find a place where I can exchange my currency for yours, you'll certainly get some business," he says.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2004)

"Some of us place more value on people than Mr Deals over there"  Jim says to Watto, pointing a thumb at Daniel.  "The original deal sounded fairly good to me... Your pilot for this slave."  He turns to face the rest of the group "Or does anyone else have any compulsion to BARGAIN for a human life?"  

He gives a slight frown, then composes his face and turns back "Now, on the other hand you haven't answered his question..  DOES your pilot get himself into trouble?  Freeing one person in exchange for finding another seems fair to me, but if we end up endangering our lives to bring you your pilot...  in tact and safe... then I would be highly dissapointed if a 'slight token of gratitude' were not offered.  And I'm fairly certain we would be even more dissapointed if the dangers were not made clear BEFORE we set out.."

Upon hearing James's remarks, he smiles at Watto "And it would be indeed be fortunate for all of us if there were a money changer somewhere around here.  I don't suppose that youl'd be able to point us to one on our way out to find your pilot, hmm?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 11, 2004)

Thomas frowns, trying to remember some bit of pop culture.  _Speed?_  "Oh, bloody hell," he mutters, coming to a realization.  Waiting for the current exchange to end (he, too, wants to know about a currency exchange), he asks "Uh, this 'Speed' fellow... big eyes, small mouth, brown hair?"  He make vague gesticulations of the classic "anime" face in the air.  "Last name 'Racer' by any chance?"


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 11, 2004)

"Does anyone here know what a Khushiban is?" asks Andrew, "I don't, and it'd be hard for us to find one if we don't know what we're looking for."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 12, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Some of us place more value on people than Mr Deals over there"  Jim says to Watto, pointing a thumb at Daniel.




Daniel shrugs and looks to the side. He does his best to look like he doesn't care, but his expression relaxes just a little.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2004)

As the forcefield envelops him again,

"Hey!  Lemme go!  What's goin' on here!?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> He gives a slight frown, then composes his face and turns back "Now, on the other hand you haven't answered his question..  DOES your pilot get himself into trouble?  Freeing one person in exchange for finding another seems fair to me, but if we end up endangering our lives to bring you your pilot...  in tact and safe... then I would be highly disappointed if a 'slight token of gratitude' were not offered.  And I'm fairly certain we would be even more disappointed if the dangers were not made clear BEFORE we set out.."




"You find Speed and bring him back.  If he's not fit to race, then you get nothing.  If he's fit to race, then maybe I give you some discount on good things, eh?"  Watto smiled charitably.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I'm fairly certain you know what I'd like in payment, just the stuff I was asking about before. If I can find a place where I can exchange my currency for yours, you'll certainly get some business," he says.






			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Upon hearing James's remarks, he smiles at Watto "And it would be indeed be fortunate for all of us if there were a money changer somewhere around here.  I don't suppose that you'd be able to point us to one on our way out to find your pilot, hmm?"




Watto let out an annoyed breath.  "You keep asking for money changer.  I know of none that would accept something so worthless in bargaining for credits.  If you want to buy something, find something of equal worth to exchange if you do not have the credits."



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Thomas frowns, trying to remember some bit of pop culture.  _Speed?_  "Oh, bloody hell," he mutters, coming to a realization.  Waiting for the current exchange to end (he, too, wants to know about a currency exchange), he asks "Uh, this 'Speed' fellow... big eyes, small mouth, brown hair?"  He make vague gesticulations of the classic "anime" face in the air.  "Last name 'Racer' by any chance?"




"Yes.  That is his name.  Have you heard of him?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 12, 2004)

"Just by reputation," says Thomas quietly.  He glances at the boy in the bubble and clears his throat.  "I think we agreed we'll take the, er, slave with us."  _Sleazy immoral little gasbag_ thinks Thomas uncharitably.


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 13, 2004)

"I think it's fair to say we'll get your pilot back for you, in sufficiently good condition to race.  I'll warn you now, though.  Do not try to weasel out of this bargain by claiming he was not fit to race.  We have a contract now, and I think the Hutts would look poorly on sentients near them failing to follow through on contracts.  It harms business, you know."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

_Seriously, I wonder if the Hutts are even here. We've got Watto, but so far he's the only thing we've seen of Star Wars._
Wille tries to warm himself up a bit, knowing that they'll soon be back in the snow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 13, 2004)

"Ok, let's find this guy, but let's be quick. Remember Barney isn't waiting for us. Watto got here, and I wouldn't like any sarlacc on this planet, if I may."
Then to Watto:
"We are busy people and we have very little time to lose on your errands. If you really want your pilot back, we need every info you got about him now."


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 14, 2004)

"I'm ready, This speed guy shouldn't be too hard to find, lets get him back here and lets get on our way, i don't even care about getting stuff anymore lets just go."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 14, 2004)

"Genau.  Let's just find this guy and get on with the higher mission."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 14, 2004)

"Aye," mutters Thomas, usually patient but now eager to get on.  "For England, King Henry and Saint George."  He then glances at Andrew.  "Gen what now?"


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 14, 2004)

"It's German, slang I think, that I'm probably horribly mangling.  If I recall correctly, it means exactly."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 14, 2004)

"Ah.  I failed german, that might explain it."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 14, 2004)

Daniel nods slowly. "If that's it, we'll begin looking for your pilot now." He heads for the door, listening for any other info.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2004)

The guy in the bubble knocks on the force field a couple of times.

*knock, knock*

"um, hello?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2004)

"So are we dragging the guy along or not?" Wille asks and points his thumb towards the bubble boy.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 14, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "So are we dragging the guy along or not?" Wille asks and points his thumb towards the bubble boy.




Daniel looks back over his shoulder. "Yeah. That was the plan." 

He shrugs and, walks back over to the bubble. He taps the bubble twice, and in the same honey coated voice he uses to talk to puppies, he says "Hello there. Hi! Hi!" He waves at the bubble, trying to catch the resident's attention, again, in the same manner you would a puppy.

Looking back at the group, he smiles comically. "I say we name him Goods."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Just by reputation," says Thomas quietly.  He glances at the boy in the bubble and clears his throat.  "I think we agreed we'll take the, er, slave with us."  _Sleazy immoral little gasbag_ thinks Thomas uncharitably.




"Excellent!"  Watto clapped his hands and fluttered about a bit.  Tapping a button on his belt, the force field shut off and the collar glowed once again.  "Bring back Speed!  Or bring back my slave.  If the slave is damaged you have to pay...one way or the other."  He smiled but somehow that smile was less than comforting.

In fact, everyone gets the feeling that they aren't quite alone, but there doesn't seem to be anyone or anything else in the room but them, Watto, and their new acquisition.

"Be on your way now!  I give you all information you need already.  Hurry back!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 14, 2004)

"I say we call him by whatever he says his name is," says Thomas, frowning.  "Look at the way he's dressed- unless there's some obscure line of fiction featuring fairly normal looking people, that's not one of Barney's new introductions to the biosphere.  As in, a person like you or me."  He shrugs.  "Let's get going."

He shakes his head and helps the man to stand and offeringhim the outermost of his jackets- it's _cold_ out there.  "Howdy.  I'm Thomas.  What do they call you?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2004)

Still looking disoriented from the drugs, he stumbles clear of the forcefield towards Thomas and looks around for his jacket.  If he doesn't see it he'll take the one Thomas is offering.

"Thanks, I'm Mike.  What's going on?"


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 14, 2004)

What's going on is tough to explain, Mike.   Nice to meet you by the way, I'm Diana.    Basically Barney the purple dinosaur has made fiction come to life, and it's not a good thing.   Gandalf wants us to stop him and his hypnotic singing before the entire universe breaks down... or something like that.    Just follow these guys, you'll catch on.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

Thomas gives Diana a small smile.  "Let's not freak out the norms.  You've got to break him in easier than that."  He turns back to Mike.  "As you might've gussed, there's some wierd stuff going on.  I just came to, myself, although in nicer conditions than this.  You ever heard of fanfiction?  This seems to be like that, with crossovers galore.  We've got Gandalf and Saruman on our side, plus a couple of others I don't recognize.  When I met up with them they had just come from Diagon Alley from Harry Potter, and they were talking with a video game commando character called Solid Snake."  He points surreptitiously at Mario.  "And don't look now, but I think that's Picachu."

He shakes his head.  "Sorry.  I was going to try to take it slowly.  So anyway, Barney the Purple Dinasaur, a man in a foam suit from a children's television series, seems to have fubarred reality, hence all the cross-polinization.  I think he's questing for supreme power; I'm fuzzy on the details.  But here we are, on a mission from a character from Star Wars to find an anime character from an 80's TV show.

"Hope you're good at rolling with the punches..."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2004)

Having worked upward from being drugged into unconsciousness to just being semi-coherently-stoned, Mike responds with a bewildered

"Oh."


"Wait, wasn't Saruman the bad guy?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

Thomas shrugs.  "I'm only following orders.  Maybe we imported the Saruman from any of the mellenia _before_ he turned evil."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 15, 2004)

"Or, considering that Raistlin was also in league with the two, not all things stay as they are when they are brought over."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 15, 2004)

"Raistlin was there?  Was he wearing red or black robes?  It could have been the period before he succumbed to evil."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

"Who's this Raistlin fellow anyway?  All I know about him is that when the _Nodwick_ comic strip had a cross-setting mage battle, it was Elminster from the Forgotten Realms against him from Dragonlance, and he seemed pretty unpleasant then."


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 15, 2004)

Andrew closes his eyes, sighs quietly and grumbles, "God, you're making me feel old.  OK, you know what DragonLance is, right?  Well Raistlin was the Wizard that was written into the original stories to break all the rules.  I don't think he was that impressive in the gaming sessions (he died in the TPK in Xak Tsaroth) but once they started writing him as a fictional character rather than a gaming character, he got horrifically powerful.  He switched orders from Red to Black - from Neutral to Evil - and cast spells that no Black robed mage had any business casting.  He then tried to set himself up as a god, I think, and surprisingly enough got on the bad side of Takhisis - kinda like Tiamat only a Greater Goddess, capital 'G' capital 'G'.  After that things went...  poorly for him."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

I smiled.  "Don't feel too old; I know people younger than me who've read Dragonlance.  That TPK was with a well, right?  I think my friend told me about that.  And Kender.  Yeah, I kinda know Dragonlance."  I lost the smile.  "So, uh... what kind of robes _was_ he wearing?


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 15, 2004)

*Diana walks along with the group looking for Speed*

"Um, do we even know which direction to go?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> *Diana walks along with the group looking for Speed*
> 
> "Um, do we even know which direction to go?"




"Not particularly, but I'm not sure it's important.  If we're meant to find him, we'll probably find him."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 15, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Thanks, I'm Mike.  What's going on?"




"And I still say Goods is an easier name to remember then Mike. But it's nice to meet you anyway Mike." Daniel extends a hand. "I'm Daniel, and no, before you ask, I'm not always an ass." He smiles, obviously, it was supposed to be a joke, albiet a bad one.

"Anyway, the short logical version is that, as has been said, reality is collapsing in on itself. But, given all this dimension transplanting, it'd be funny if this was the normal world, and we're just all transplants, messing everything up."




			
				dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Um, do we even know which direction to go?"




"Yeah. East. Let's get out of here." Dan's going to glance around one more time to see if he can see anything special before going out the door, taking two steps in a random direction, and then looking back. "Which way's east again?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 15, 2004)

Mario promptly extracts his compass. "That way." he answers with a smile.
"Now, if I remember correctly, Kushiban were an intelligent race in Star Wars universe that looked like a sort of pets, but I don't think I know anything about Speed Racer... Do you happen to know more?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2004)

Festy tags along with the group, not saying much for the moment, but paying an unhealthy amount of attention to the SOCOM in his hands. He field strips it as they walk, systematically inspecting pieces and storing them in his pockets until it looks like he has reached a satisfactory conclusion on what's exactly wrong with it. He fixes what he can without tools, and reassembles it as they keep walking.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "And I still say Goods is an easier name to remember then Mike. But it's nice to meet you anyway Mike."




"Nice to meet you.  And thanks everyone for getting me out of there.
Seems to me if were looking for Speed Racer we should look for race tracks and auto shops."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 15, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Mario promptly extracts his compass. "That way." he answers with a smile.
> "Now, if I remember correctly, Kushiban were an intelligent race in Star Wars universe that looked like a sort of pets, but I don't think I know anything about Speed Racer... Do you happen to know more?"




"Thanks." Daniel replies with a smile. "I only know a little about Speed Racer. Old cartoon series from Japan. Really bad dubbing. The main character raced cars a lot, and always seemed to get into trouble. And his car had weird gadgets. Oh, and he had a monkey."



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Nice to meet you.  And thanks everyone for getting me out of there.
> Seems to me if were looking for Speed Racer we should look for race tracks and auto shops."




"That's a pretty good idea. Let's keep an eye out."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

"Maybe the Kushiban has taken the place of the monkey, or something.  You said they looked like pets?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 15, 2004)

"Raist was wearing blacks, unless my memory fails me totally."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

I shrugged.  "Good thing he's on our side, then."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 16, 2004)

"I wouldn't be too sure of that.  From what I remember of the novels, the only 'side' he was ever on was his own.  If he's here to stop the invasion it's because he's benefitting from stopping it."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

"Was Saruman wearing white, or many colors?  I'd be more afraid of him; betray us for his own gain, Raistlin might, but he's not one to sell his soul out."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2004)

The group heads eastward, trudging along in the snow back in the direction of the Cornell University campus.  While they were in the shop, the wind seemed to have picked up tremendously, eating right through their clothes and turning their ears into icicles.

Festy-James looked over the SOCOM and realized the the gun desperately needed a good cleaning that only a gun kit could provide.  Obviously it had been many years since Solid Snake had last used it.

After some thought, Mario remembered reading that Kushibans lived on the planet Kushibah. They were about 30 - 50 cm long and rather furry creatures with floppy ears and a tail. Even though they looked like pets, they were a type of intelligent lifeform, with their own society and technology.

Mike was quickly shaking off the after effects of the drugs, but the slave collar definitely made his neck itch.

Just then Diana thought she heard something in the wind...some words drifting from somewhere to her left.  _"I'm late...I'm late..."_


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 16, 2004)

Daniel huddles in his jacket as much as he can. Finally, walking in silence and misery gets to be too much for him. "Right, so I figure that Speed's probablly in some trouble. If it ends up in a fight, we should do our best to cover each other. We should definately try to double team our opponents."

He glances back at Festy. "How much is left in the ray anyway?"

"Oh, Mario, save some juice in case we need to revive Speed." He nods and speaks more to himself than anyone else. "Yeah. That'll do it. That's a good idea."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 16, 2004)

Once he notices it, Mike starts carefully tugging at the slave collar, trying to figure out how to take it off.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 16, 2004)

"Did anyone else here something?   Sounded like someone saying they were late repeatedly."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Did anyone else here something?   Sounded like someone saying they were late repeatedly."




"No, but I'm guessing it's big, white, and lapine."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 16, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Did anyone else here something?   Sounded like someone saying they were late repeatedly."




"Which way? No, wait, sssssssshhhhhhhh!" he holds a finger to his lips.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2004)

Diana could hear the faint voice again and soon discerned tiny footprints in the snow.  Something she could have easily missed for they were so small as to certainly not belong to any child even.  The footprints led into a small alleyway.

_`Oh dear! Oh dear!'_ 

With only the wind for a background, soon everyone else could hear that faint, worrying voice echoing as well.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2004)

Wille frowns.
"Don't tell me we're going to Wonderland next. We really don't have the time for such a sidetrek." He pauses for a moment. "Unless, of course, our target is there too."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Wille frowns.
> "Don't tell me we're going to Wonderland next. We really don't have the time for such a sidetrek." He pauses for a moment. "Unless, of course, our target is there too."




"He was following a white _something_.  Watto might not have recognized a rabbit."  Right hand in his pocket, Joe begins following the tracks in the snow, keeping a wary eye out for, well, _anything._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 16, 2004)

"White rabbit is a Kushiban, or whatever.  Yeah, that fits."  Thomas glances at Mike and smiles slightly.  "Be more open minded.  That sort of thing is considered a fashion statement in some circles."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 17, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "White rabbit is a Kushiban, or whatever.  Yeah, that fits."  Thomas glances at Mike and smiles slightly.  "Be more open minded.  That sort of thing is considered a fashion statement in some circles."




"Besides. If you pick at it too much, it might explode." He glances around for signs or something similar. "Where's that noise coming from?"


----------



## psychognome (Jan 17, 2004)

"Uh oh... ever since I saw Alice In Wonderland as a kid I've been wary of following white rabbits. But what would white rabbits want to do with Watto's pilot?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "How much is left in the ray anyway?"




Festy puts away the SOCOM, and takes out the ray gun, looking it over for some kind of gauge, or number, suggesting at how many charges were left.

"Not quite sure, but I think I've fired it about seven times thus far," he replies, still looking.


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 19, 2004)

psychognome said:
			
		

> "Uh oh... ever since I saw Alice In Wonderland as a kid I've been wary of following white rabbits. But what would white rabbits want to do with Watto's pilot?"



"Well, if I recall correctly, the white rabbit was a herald for the Queen of Hearts, right?  He might have brought Speed to her in an attempt to do something about the chess game Beyond the Looking Glass.  You know, where the Red Queen kept on racing just to stay where she was?  Speed might be able to break that deadlock, or something.  Or, since the rabbit is always late, he might have tried to get there faster using the Mach 5."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 19, 2004)

"Seems pretty random, but we should at least check to see if the Rabbit is a kushiban".


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 20, 2004)

"Nah, I'm guessing Watto _mistook_ the white rabbit for a kushiban."  He nods.  "Other than that, I have really no idea.  One idea sounds as good as another."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2004)

"Don't tell me... it's HIM!" Jemal growled and shook his head "I've got a bone to pick with that guy." He sighed and started heading towards the voice "You guys coming?"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 20, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Don't tell me... it's HIM!" Jemal growled and shook his head "I've got a bone to pick with that guy." He sighed and started heading towards the voice "You guys coming?"




Daniel shrugs, and follows after. "You sure this is the way?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 20, 2004)

As he follows Jemal, Mike asks;
"Him who?"


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 20, 2004)

> "Don't tell me... it's HIM!" Jemal growled and shook his head "I've got a bone to pick with that guy." He sighed and started heading towards the voice "You guys coming?"




Diana leans over to someone next to her "Um, is he OK?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 20, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> Diana leans over to someone next to her "Um, is he OK?"




"He seems as okay as he has any reason to be," says Joe, following Jemal.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 20, 2004)

Thomas shrugs and follows.  Somone holding a vendetta against the white rabbit was far from the strangest thing thus far.


----------



## psychognome (Jan 20, 2004)

Patrik follows the rest of the group, gently cradling the little bird puppy in his arms.

"So, if we're heading to Wonderland... well, we might as well switch the logical part of our brains off." he remarks jokingly.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "He seems as okay as he has any reason to be," says Joe, following Jemal.




"Yeah, that's pretty much par for the course." Daniel says, looking over his shoulder.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

Festy follows as well, racking his brain to try and remember any past incidents the group might have had with a rabbit.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 21, 2004)

psychognome said:
			
		

> "So, if we're heading to Wonderland... well, we might as well switch the logical part of our brains off." he remarks jokingly.




"No, wait, let's try to be logical for a bit. I wouldn't like to lose anyone's head. let's gather some useful pice of advice on how to behave in wonderland, if that's where we're going to go. I strongly suggest not to eat and drink anything, for example."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 21, 2004)

"If we drink and eat the right things, it could be useful.  Being large or small might help.  Just keep an eye out for anything labeled 'eat me' or 'drink me.'"


----------



## psychognome (Jan 21, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "No, wait, let's try to be logical for a bit. I wouldn't like to lose anyone's head. let's gather some useful pice of advice on how to behave in wonderland, if that's where we're going to go. I strongly suggest not to eat and drink anything, for example."



"That sounds a lot like the 'don't drink the water' speech that my mom gives me every time we go abroad."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

psychognome said:
			
		

> "That sounds a lot like the 'don't drink the water' speech that my mom gives me every time we go abroad."




"Most of the water's fine.  Just avoid anything labeled.  Or oddly colored."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

Thomas nods, thinking _I won't_ eat_ it, but I'll sure stow it..._  He shivers.  Having given his outer coat away, he's left with a polar fleece, a t-shirt, and a set of long underwear.  Not nearly enough, but it was better than leaving the other guy with _only_ a t-shirt.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 22, 2004)

Daniel nods, folllowing along with the conversation. "Right, so let someone else eat the food first. We should also make sure not to go off alone."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> Daniel nods, folllowing along with the conversation. "Right, so let someone else eat the food first. We should also make sure not to go off alone."




"Haven't you been doing that since you got here?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2004)

The group trudged along in the snow, miserable indeed, but thoughts of a possible trip to that Wonderland world entertained them from the cold.  Soon they tracks led to an alley way between two brick buildings where a little creature stood tsking to himself.

Perhaps he would have blend in with the snow if he wasn't wearing a red plaid jacket.  Perhaps he could have been mistaken for a rabbit, at least a normal kind of everyday rabbit, if he wasn't holding a golden watch and muttering to himself "Oh dear, oh dear, I shall be late!"

Before anyone could say anything, they saw him lift the lid off the sewer drain and drop down into it, the lid sliding shut after him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

Thomas pauses for a moment.  "You know, the rabbit hole was a lot more sanitary in _Alice in Wonderland._"  He shakes his head.  "Oh, f*ck it."  And he lifts the lid and jumps.  It is, he reflects as he steps into the hole, a monumentally stupid idea.  His sudden change of mind results in him scrabbling with the edge of the manhole before falling in anyway.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2004)

"One thing I've learned from movies: never split the group."
Wille goes over to the manhole and jumps in, hoping he won't land atop Thomas.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

Festy hurries over, barely missing his chance to help Thomas after seeing him change his mind at the last moment.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "One thing I've learned from movies: never split the group."




"Wise words indeed," Festy says as Wille disappears through the hole.

He looks down the hole for a moment, and having spent long enough here to not care shrugs and jumps in after Thomas and Wille.

"Cyas there!" he calls to the others as he goes down.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 23, 2004)

"Oh...please tell me we're not all going in there.. that's disgusting"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 23, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Oh...please tell me we're not all going in there.. that's disgusting"




Joe takes a quick look for handholds or a ladder; if he doesn't find any, he'll just grab the edge of the hole and lower himself, once the way is clear.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 23, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Oh...please tell me we're not all going in there.. that's disgusting"




"EVERYBODY INTO THE PEW-L!" Jim grins as he 'ensures' that everbody is entering the whole, then dives in himself, muttering obscenities about that wascally wabbit.


----------



## psychognome (Jan 23, 2004)

"C'mon men, nobody lives forever!"
Patrik jumps into the manhole.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 23, 2004)

Mike experiences a brief moment of dissonance as his conscious mind wars against doing what his subconscious compells him towards;

"_I suppose the literal may as well follow the figurative._" he thinks to himself before jumping into the hole.


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 23, 2004)

"I may not live forever, but I'm gonna die trying," Andrew says as he lowers himself into the hole.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 24, 2004)

*Diana screams some obsenities as Jim "ensures" her safe decent with a quick shove*

"At least let me get a flashliiiighhhht"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 24, 2004)

Daniel stands for a moment, surprized that everyone jumped in without checking for danger first. He regains his wits after everyone else has gone in. He takes a close look at the entrance, and makes sure there's some space at the bottom.  Satisfied that he won't crush too many people, he climbs down as carefully as he can.

"Everyone ok? Aside from the obvious?" He looks in each direction for signs of the rabbit or anything unusual.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 24, 2004)

"Ok, now you'd better get away from down there" says Mario, as he hugs Pikachu with a hand and let himself slip in the hole, guiding himself with the other hand.

Once down, he lights his mini-flashlight and starts taking a good look around.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Once down, he lights his mini-flashlight and starts taking a good look around.




Daniel looks back at Mario. "Glad you have that. It'd be unpleasant down here otherwise." He smiles widely.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2004)

As the individuals began to toss themselves carefully or not so carefully down the sewer, they realized a few interesting things.  First of all that it was an uncommonly long drop indeed.

Either the holewas very deep, or they fell very slowly, for everyone had plenty of time as they went down to look about and to wonder what was going to happen next. 

Anyone who tried to look down and make out what was coming noticed it was too dark to see anything.  Anyone looking upwards could see the opening become smaller and smaller until no more light was visible.  Anyone looking at the sides realized that they were filled with cupboards and book-shelves with maps and pictures hung upon pegs in various places all visible as Mario began to wave his penlight around while he fell.

Pikachu hung on to Mario, digging his claws into him, obviously frightened and confused.  "Pika?" he asked glancing around at all the things visible wherever Mario moved the light around.

OOC: Anyone who did not come down, remains up at the top


----------



## neoweasel (Jan 25, 2004)

Andrew smacks his forehead gently.  "I'm a bloody fool I am, not to have thought of that," he mutters.  He brings his backpack around front and starts rummaging through it for his flashlight.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 25, 2004)

Daniel yells a few choice obsenitites as he realizes just how far he's fallen. "It's gonna be a real pain to get back up there!" He shouts, because, obviously, shouting is the proper tone of voice to use when you're falling, even if it is slowly and the wind isn't rushing in your ears. "Well, since the rabbit went this way, it has to be safe, right?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 25, 2004)

"So the story says," comments Thomas in a relaxed tone.  When everything you know turns out to be wrong- or at least not currently applicable- then you either panic or you go with the flow.  He reaches into his pocket for the tiny little purple LED penlight he has there.  It proboably doesn't add more than some pretty shadows, but he has fun trying to make out the maps.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2004)

"Really, I truely hope we hit the bottom before long."
Wille tries to 'swim' down to go faster.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 26, 2004)

Thomas laughs at the man in the Sub-zero suit swimming down the rabbit hole.  Very surreal.  He imitates with some air ballet, a fencing posture, and then settles on a lotus position (although he's not actually flexible enough to pull it off- he just "sits" cross legged).  He closes his eyes and _oooms._  With his ponytail streaming above him, he looks vaguely like an antigravity hippy.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2004)

Jim smiles at the others, jumping in after everyone else and 'diving' downwards to catch up to them, then laying on his back, hands behind his head in a sleeping position.  "I really hope we hit something soft" he says in an unconcerned voice, before yawning .


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 29, 2004)

"We'd better, cuz if we don't I'm gonna hold you responcible"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2004)

"We could try aiming on top of whomever hits the bottom first, that would make it relatively soft."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

"That's not very nice," comments Thomas, who was the first to jump and thus also the farthest down.  "But then, I doubt I'll be in any position to care if it's an issue," he adds philisophically.  "In any case, if that's the plan, I reccomend you start angling yourselves now, as it will be too late by the time we discover whether or not we're safe."  He sounds remarkably calm, considering the plan involves him splattering messily and then being landed upon.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 30, 2004)

Daniel shrugs. "It's safe anyway. The rabbit wouldn't go down a tunnel that would kill him. I'd be more worried about defenses."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 30, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> Daniel shrugs. "It's safe anyway. The rabbit wouldn't go down a tunnel that would kill him. I'd be more worried about defenses."




"Nothing we can do about them, floating in midair, is there?  Just relax and enjoy the ride."  Joe takes his own advice, stretching out feet-down and drifting, though his right hand remains in his jacket.


----------



## psychognome (Jan 30, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Nothing we can do about them, floating in midair, is there?  Just relax and enjoy the ride."  Joe takes his own advice, stretching out feet-down and drifting, though his right hand remains in his jacket.



"Yeah, I guess you're right." Patrik says, and starts to relax for a bit. He grabs some dog-bird food from his bag and tries to feed the little pup... or chick in his arms.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

Festy tries to discern how quickly they're all passing the books, and if they're falling slowly rather than a long way he'll attempt to grab a book off the shelf in order to read it on the way down.

"Wonder what all those books could be about..." he says absent-mindedly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 2, 2004)

As soon as it looks like their descent won't end in blood and pain, Mario tries to make Pikachu relax, and if the little animal isn't too scared, he takes him by his paws, and starts a funny ring-a-ring-a-roses dance in midair.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 2, 2004)

While drifting down Mike looks through whichever cupboards he can reach, looking for souveniers or anything that might make a useful tool were he to be shrunk to the appropriate scale.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 4, 2004)

Diana is reminded of Disney's version of Alice and how her skirt acted as a parachute as she felt and is glad she isn't wearing a skirt considering all the guys below her.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Nothing we can do about them, floating in midair, is there?  Just relax and enjoy the ride."  Joe takes his own advice, stretching out feet-down and drifting, though his right hand remains in his jacket.




"We can be ready for when it happens though." Daniel nods. "No need to tense up, but no need to drop our guards either." He looks down into the gloom, and smiles. "Either way though, you're right, gotta enjoy the ride."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2004)

Jim floats downward to beside Diana , in a 'standing' position, hands on hips in a classic 'superman' pose.  

"Are you in need of some saving, Ma'am?" He asks in a deep voice, holding the pose for a moment before cracking up in laughter.

"Sorry bout the shove, btw, but come on, nothing bad's gonna happen to you with SUPERJIM around."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2004)

"Are yuo just joking, or did your ego actually get that big?"
Wille decides it's not worth the trouble swimming down and just sits there.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2004)

"It's not my Ego, it's my SUPER EGO!"  Jim snickers some more "I'm never serious!  Jemal, now THAT's serious.  Couldn't tell a joke if my life depended on it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 6, 2004)

After grabbing whatever books he could get off the shelves, flicking through them, then sticking them in his backpack, Festy once again takes out the large pistol he keeps on his person and tries to buff it up a little with his shirt sleeve.

"Tsk, tsk," he says, shaking his head, while he falls.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 7, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "It's not my Ego, it's my SUPER EGO!"  Jim snickers some more "I'm never serious!  Jemal, now THAT's serious.  Couldn't tell a joke if my life depended on it."





"Huh? Ok, you lost me with that one." Daniel shakes his head and shrugs. "What was the funny part after the super ego joke?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2004)

Festy-James managed to find mostly books on horiculture - apparently whoever's home this was loved gardening.

Suddenly, thump! thump! down they all came upon a heap of sticks and dry leaves, and the endless fall was finally over. No one had been hurt.

Above them where they entered was dark, an endless hole.  Before them was a long passage and just at the end they could see a fluffy white tail disappear around a corner as it spoke aloud "Oh my ears and whiskers, how late it's getting!"

Just around the corner, was another long hall lit up by a row of lamps hanging from the roof. There were doors all round the hall, but they were all locked. There was a three-legged table, all made of solid glass and nothing on it except a tiny golden key.  A few curtains hung from the wall.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2004)

kicking into overdrive, Jim races through the hall at full speed after the rabit.
"GET BACK HERE YOU COTTON-TAILED MONSTROSITY!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2004)

Noticing that the rabbit situation is being dealt with, Festy meanders over to the key to give it a closer look.

"Ooh, shiny," he says.

He sets down the stack of books he collected on the glass table, then picks up the key for analysis.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2004)

"Glad we didn't have to pile up in the end."
Of course, Wille had landed with a loud 'Ouch!' when the sticks stuck through his thin ninja outfit.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 15, 2004)

"Well, that could have been worse," comments Thomas as Jim's echoes die down.  "Perhaps we should try the key in all the doors, and see what happens?  It's been a while since I read any Lewis Caroll, so I can't recall what's reccomended here."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 18, 2004)

Mario lands with an 'oooff' as Pikachu falls upon his chest, then, as he sees the white rabbit escape them again, he says to the yellow rat: "Pika-pikaaa, pika chuu-chu!", meaning 'the next time we see that rabbit, please zap him before he can escape again.'

Then, looking around and noticing the little key and the curtains, he feels the first symptoms of a major headache.

"Please, look behind the curtains and tell me there is no very small door, and that the key doesn't open that lock."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 19, 2004)

Slow to regain his wits, Daniel clambers to his feet.

He goes around offering anyone still recovering from the fall a hand up. "Mario? I take it you're familiar with this story? Anything important we should watch out for?" He scratches his chin and looks around. "For that matter, if anyone know some useful info, we should probablly hear it."

To himself, he mutters, "I hope Jim catches the rabbit."


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 19, 2004)

"Your not familiar with the story?"

"At this point Alice came to a loudmouthed door that was way too small for her.   She had to eat or drink something to become smaller.    As for things to watch out for... Everything.   Wonderland is a very dangerous world."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 19, 2004)

"Well, even if we find a small door we haven't found a pitcher of 'Drink Me' so we won't fit through it anyway."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 19, 2004)

"That's because things don't happen until Alice needs them, but if we don't have Alice's luck, we're in serious trouble. No wonder this pilot got stuck here. Oh and Diana is right. Everything is dangerous around here. If you see any people that makes you think of cards, run away, and don't, no matter why, don't ever wake up a sleeping king!


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 20, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Your not familiar with the story?"




"No, I saw the disney movie a long time ago, but I don't remember anything other than a teeny dollhouse."

He listens to everyone else's comments appreciatively. "So, let me get this straight. Everything's dangerous, especially playing cards? And food makes you bigger or smaller? And kings are cranky when they wake up? And we just need to hope that what we need is here when we need it?"

He thinks sagely for a moment, then laughs uproarously. "Well F***. If I wasn't convinced this was all a dream before, I am now."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2004)

Festy starts testing the key in nearby doors.



			
				ThoughBubble said:
			
		

> "Well F***. If I wasn't convinced this was all a dream before, I am now."




"With luck, it might actually be a dream... I'm fascinated to find out what would happen to me if I'm just a figment of your imagination," Festy adds.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 24, 2004)

"There's a Calvin and Hobbes strip like that," says Thomas.  "Calvin's looking in a puddle and says 'I wonder if there's another me on the other side of this puddle, and if he goes _poof_ when I move?'  And Hobbes points out it might be the other way around.  Final panel's Calvin still standing there after night has fallen, staring into the puddle."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 25, 2004)

Daniel nods at the example. "Well, that depends. I figure you'd just go back to being normal." He pauses, not quite satisfied with his explanation. "Well, normal as in what you'd normally be doing. Ok, that didn't clarify things at all. See, it's more like you're a bunch of impulses and patterns somewhere. And come the morning, when I wake up, you'll still be there, you just won't necessarrally be active or separate anymore. To be arbitrary, take addition. Just because I'm not using the pattern of addition doesn't mean that it's gone, necessarrally. It just means that that pattern is tucked away somewhere else. It's like remembering a joke for the first time in years." He nods again, scratching his chin. "An intersting question is what affect you'd have on the rest of everything else."

He pauses again, and looks up with a smile. "And if your are just a figment of my imagination, you'll probablly show up as an NPC the next time I DM."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Final panel's Calvin still standing there after night has fallen, staring into the puddle."




"Hehe, that's pretty funny... and deep at the same time," Festy replies.



			
				ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "And if your are just a figment of my imagination, you'll probablly show up as an NPC the next time I DM."




"It would be an honour," he says with a grin.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 25, 2004)

"Mmm, I don't buy it. Everything in your dreams comes from something you've experienced, or at least imagined. You very rarely hear people speaking in different languages, for example. And you also very rarely read, because that's a skill that reside in the left part of the brain, the rational one, while when you dream the right one is at work. Yet here you are pefectly able to read, and are dreaming about the details of a story you admitted you are not familiar with. No if someone's dreaming us I don't think it's you. It's not me either, because I knew nothing of Solid Snake. Maybe it's Hahn. By the way, where is she?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 25, 2004)

"I read quite often.  That's not necessarily an indicator."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 25, 2004)

"AHA!"  James shouts as he turns the corner coming into the room "I've got you n..." He stops and looks about at the other people.

"Um, Have any of you seen a white rabbit with a stopwatch run through here recen.. Hey wait a sec, I know you guys... Damnit, The rabbit didn't come this way did he?"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 28, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Mmm, I don't buy it. Everything in your dreams comes from something you've experienced, or at least imagined. You very rarely hear people speaking in different languages, for example. And you also very rarely read, because that's a skill that reside in the left part of the brain, the rational one, while when you dream the right one is at work. Yet here you are pefectly able to read, and are dreaming about the details of a story you admitted you are not familiar with. No if someone's dreaming us I don't think it's you. It's not me either, because I knew nothing of Solid Snake. Maybe it's Hahn. By the way, where is she?"




Daniel shakes his head. "I'm not even going to show you the holes in your basic idea. But, let's go along with what you're saying. So, when was the last person we saw speak Russian? Or anything other than english? What was the last word you read?" He begins to speak a little faster and more forcefully to try and drive his point home. "Was it in a san-serif font? Was it bold? Was it larger or smaller than the other text? Are you sure you read it? Could you have just looked at it and understood?"

He shakes his head again. "And if I'm not sure of the details of the story, then obviously, whatever gets dredged up from old memories, being told about it, and random other things HAS to be right, because I don't know otherwise. And I did see the movie, I just don't remember some of it. And I still think it's a lot more likely that this is just something that occurrs nightly than it is the potential destruction of multiple realities."

"And Hanh's right over there." He points over his shoulder with his thumb.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 29, 2004)

"Well, what's happening is totally different from my dreams. In my dreams I usually have to use my special powers to overcome a dreadful threat and save the world... Hey! Wait a minute..."

OOC: Ok, anybody heard anything from Kitana? I'm getting worried...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 29, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> Daniel shakes his head. "I'm not even going to show you the holes in your basic idea."




"Come now," says Thomas amiably.  "Let's all be polite."



> _But, let's go along with what you're saying. So, when was the last person we saw speak Russian? Or anything other than english? What was the last word you read?" He begins to speak a little faster and more forcefully to try and drive his point home. "Was it in a san-serif font? Was it bold? Was it larger or smaller than the other text? Are you sure you read it? Could you have just looked at it and understood?"_




"I read... the sign outside Watto's shop.  3d light, or somesuch."  He shrugs.  "Anyway, reading should be fairly easy to prove or disprove.  I think someone grabbed a book on the way down- although as that fellow over there said- forgive me, I've forgotten your name, no mind for them- reading is not an acid test."  He walks over to the glass table, grabs a book, and opens it, showing it to the others.

"Anyway, this is really here nor there.  While solipsism is really the only philosophy you can argue someone to a standstill on, given subjectivity and all that, arriving there doesn't really serve any purpose.  If this is a dream, you lose nothing by acting like it's _not;_ if it's not a dream, it's obviously a good idea to act like it's real, because it is.  Either way, it's best not to risk it."  Thomas is warming to his favorite subject- philosophy.

ooc: I haven't; I believe that she is buried under work, and last I heard, ill.  Although that was a while ago.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 29, 2004)

"Sorry," Daniel says. While not hostile, he doesn't sound like he's sorry for his actons. "But this is a discussion we've had before. And we came to the exact same conclusion. There's just as much proof for this being a dream as there is for this being reality collapsing. So treat it as if it's reality collapsing. If it is just a dream, no big loss, hey it was a cool dream. If it turns out that reality is collapsing, then we acted appropriately. But this feels like a dream. It acts like a dream. And I've seen crazy stuff like guns that turn Goro into a bear happens in my dreams more often than in reality. Maybe it happens in other people's dreams too. I've never been in one."

"Anyway, I'm more intrigued by the idea that we're all part of some larger collective conciousness. And Hanh does have that whole glow thing. And she does seem to know more about this place than anyone else. So I'll concede that this is her dream as long as you concede that since I'm sentient, I'm somehow important." He grins.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 29, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Damnit, The rabbit didn't come this way did he?"




Festy shakes his head.

"Rabbit tastes like chicken though far as I've heard, don't think I've ever eaten any though," he says, going off at a tangent.



			
				ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "What was the last word you read?" He begins to speak a little faster and more forcefully to try and drive his point home. "Was it in a san-serif font? Was it bold? Was it larger or smaller than the other text? Are you sure you read it? Could you have just looked at it and understood?"




"Well I dunno about reading being an indicator for this being a dream, but the last word I read was in this book here," Festy interupts, pulling a book from the pile he stacked on the glass table, "Here we go: 'The Ideal Feng Shui Hedge for your Home', its incredibly boring, like every other book in the pile, but I have no trouble reading it, judge the font for yourself."

He offers it to Daniel.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I think someone grabbed a book on the way down"




Festy takes a bow.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "If this is a dream, you lose nothing by acting like it's not; if it's not a dream, it's obviously a good idea to act like it's real, because it is. Either way, it's best not to risk it."




"Fair enough," he answers.



			
				ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "So treat it as if it's reality collapsing. If it is just a dream, no big loss, hey it was a cool dream. If it turns out that reality is collapsing, then we acted appropriately."




"Fair enough," he says again, sounding exactly the same as before.



			
				ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "And I've seen crazy stuff like guns that turn Goro into a bear happens in my dreams more often than in reality."




At the mention of the weapon, Festy pulls out an odd pink water pistol looking thing, twirls it on his finger, then deftly puts it away again. He snickers.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 29, 2004)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> "Anyway, I'm more intrigued by the idea that we're all part of some larger collective conciousness. And Hanh does have that whole glow thing. And she does seem to know more about this place than anyone else. "



"That's an interesting theory, but seeing how Hanh's currently napping, untestable.  Oh well."


> _"So I'll concede that this is her dream as long as you concede that since I'm sentient, I'm somehow important." He grins._




Thomas smiles back.  "The human psychological emphasis on 'being important' and 'life having meaning' is something I've never quite understood.  Unfortunately, otherwise valid philosophilal theories are often discarded on the basis that people 'don't like the thought of that kind of world' or somesuch."

"But sentience, I find, is the best meterstick for importance.  Or at least, for being granted rights in a society.  Others, of course, disagree."  Thomas shrugs amiably.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 3, 2004)

Daniel looks at the book momentarially. "Well, if we're supposed to have trouble reading in dreams, then that test fails. Looks just fine to me."

He nods before resuming speaking with Thomas. "But aren't most philosophical theories based off of what 'feels right' to begin with? At some point, you do just have to make a leap, accept something, and build from that. And I suppose that sentience is less important than simply being around here and being within some definition of normal and friendly."

"And yeah," Daniel grins. "Rabbit does taste kind of like chicken."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 3, 2004)

Mike shrugs, then with a grin "Cogito, ergo sum.  Good enough for me."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2004)

Jim walks up beside them and then reaches out and Pinches Thomas.  "Wake up"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 4, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Jim walks up beside them and then reaches out and Pinches Thomas. "Wake up."




_"Ow!"_  Thomas jumps back and rubs his arm, then frowns at Jim.  "That was uncalled for.  Besides, the pinch test has already failed, unless I'm mistaken."  He shrugs, and turns to the others, still rubbing his arm, his previous deamenor returning as he continues the debate.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Mike shrugs, then with a grin "Cogito, ergo sum. Good enough for me."




Thomas nods.  "Technically true, but not, unfortunately, terribly useful.  Any given person can know they exist, but that's _all_ they can truly 'know.'  Everything else is based on information from the senses, which can be decieved.  We could, to use a hackneyed example, all be brains in jars- or any one of us could be a brain in a jar, and the rest of us simulations.  And so on."



			
				ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> He nods before resuming speaking with Thomas. "But aren't most philosophical theories based off of what 'feels right' to begin with? At some point, you do just have to make a leap, accept something, and build from that."




"Yes and no.  Any philosophy has to have a certain number of basic assumptions- can't remember the latin term." Tom pauses in thought for a moment.  _"A priori._  Anyway, there are certain facts that are _a priori_ with any given argument, like that the senses can be trusted, or should be trusted.  We know they can't really, but we just went through this- either it's not real and you lose nothing or it is real and you lose nothing.

"But not all _a priori_ arguments are equal.  You have to make a leap of faith somewhere, but there are reasonable assumptions an unreasonable assumptions.  But those choices should be based as much as possible on logic, rather than what 'feels right' or is convenient."



> "And I suppose that sentience is less important than simply being around here and being within some definition of normal and friendly."




Thomas grins.  "'Normal' and 'friendly,' of course, being relative terms.  I think if a succubus, who is generally niether, walked up to me an introduced herself as Nahael, I'd trust her with my life.  Or, uh, does no one else read the same story hours I do...?"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Thomas nods.  "Technically true, but not, unfortunately, terribly useful.  Any given person can know they exist, but that's _all_ they can truly 'know.'  Everything else is based on information from the senses, which can be decieved.  We could, to use a hackneyed example, all be brains in jars- or any one of us could be a brain in a jar, and the rest of us simulations.  And so on."




"That's where the 'Good enough for me' part comes in.  I am.  Whether or not any of you or any of this exists, be it as simulation, dream or hallucination or even if any of you believe that I don't exist doesn't really matter because _I am_.  

Secondly _Perception is Reality_.  My current reality includes all of this and all of you.  It doesn't matter if all of this is 'real' or if I'm just a brain in a vat.  Until I receive additional information to the contrary the only useful course of action is to accept all this as 'real'."


----------



## dream66_ (Mar 4, 2004)

"This whole nature of existance is all very entertaining... But, Is it really acheiving anything?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "This whole nature of existance is all very entertaining... But, Is it really acheiving anything?"




"Not in the slightest, but it does fill in time nicely while we can't do anything," Festy answers.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 4, 2004)

Thomas shrugs.  "I'm enjoying myself.  I just wish it wouldn't take reality being sundered in twain for me to be able to talk philosophy."  He smiles.  "So, what shall we tackle next?  The nature of morality, the existance of God, or the justifiability of killing kobold babies?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2004)

"There is no morality, God is dead, and kobold babies shouldn't be killed until an hour or so before dinner, or the meat gets tough."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 4, 2004)

"Well, that was easy."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2004)

"Absolutism does have that advantage."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

"That's true," says Tom, in good humor.  "But I was hoping for a bit more of debate."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "That's true," says Tom, in good humor.  "But I was hoping for a bit more of debate."




"Well, we haven't decided how to cook the kobold babies yet.  I'm a fan of garlic butter myself."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

"No offense, but you're an odd one," says Tom, still amiable.  "I can barely boil water, so let's discuss another part.  When you say 'god is dead,' do you mean in the Nietzschian sense of rejecting Christian morality, or in the sense that there was once an omnipotent- well, if he died, obviously not- being that fell somehow?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "No offense, but you're an odd one," says Tom, still amiable.  "I can barely boil water, so let's discuss another part.  When you say 'god is dead,' do you mean in the Nietzschian sense of rejecting Christian morality, or in the sense that there was once an omnipotent- well, if he died, obviously not- being that fell somehow?"




"The Nietzchean, though it's primarily a rejection of the theology, not the morality."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

"The morality too, obviously, since you say there is none.  Is your worldview- what, mechanistic?  Humanist?  Not that you can easily pidgeonhole that sort of thing, but...."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "The morality too, obviously, since you say there is none.  Is your worldview- what, mechanistic?  Humanist?  Not that you can easily pidgeonhole that sort of thing, but...."




"I don't actively believe in a deity, because I've seen no evidence for, and no consistent model which includes both a benevolent or powerful deity and all observable phenomena.  I don't believe in any inherent worth to humans as such, so you couldn't really call me a humanist; I don't like mechanistic universes, because they're deterministic, and I'd rather believe I have free will."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 5, 2004)

Festy listens to the conversation, understanding it to a degree. He decides this would be a good opportunity to continue trying to repair the SOCOM, so he sits down at the glass table and proceeds to dismantle it, then dig grime out of the hard to reach places with the key he picked up.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2004)

Jim sits in the lotus position nearby, trying not to laugh as he listens to the conversations and willfuly keeping himself from joining in.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I don't actively believe in a deity, because I've seen no evidence for, and no consistent model which includes both a benevolent or powerful deity and all observable phenomena."




Thomas nods in agreement.  The sophist in him considers bringing up less than omnipotent or benevolent gods, but that's not what he's as interested in discussing.



> "I don't believe in any inherent worth to humans as such, so you couldn't really call me a humanist; I don't like mechanistic universes, because they're deterministic, and I'd rather believe I have free will."




"Ah!" says Tom.  "That is what I meant earlier when I spoke of valid philosophical theories being discarded due to, if you'll pardon the phrasing... hmm.  How to say this inoffensively."  He considers for a way of saying 'human hang-ups' without saying 'human hang-ups.'  "Due to psychological rather than philosophical reasons.  I may sometimes desire that gravity not exist, but logic, rather than wishes, dictate reality."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Ah!" says Tom.  "That is what I meant earlier when I spoke of valid philosophical theories being discarded due to, if you'll pardon the phrasing... hmm.  How to say this inoffensively."  He considers for a way of saying 'human hang-ups' without saying 'human hang-ups.'  "Due to psychological rather than philosophical reasons.  I may sometimes desire that gravity not exist, but logic, rather than wishes, dictate reality."




"Don't worry about offending me; I'd be impressed if you could.  True, a deterministic universe is a perfectly valid model, but it essentially destroys all motivation.  Que sera, sera.  That's a pretty pointless worldview, even if it's true, just as pure existentialism is pointless.  If you have any control over your behaviour, it's a clear sign that you have free will; if you don't, then you're destined to believe in free will or determinism, and there's no point in trying to change your mind or anyone else's."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

"I disagree that determinism necessitates nihilism.  I reached the mechanistic conclusion myself whilst considering the incompatibility of evil and the God sub one, which is what my first philosophy teacher designated the standard omnipotent, omni-benevolent deity.  The idea was articulated by some French fellow during the enlightenment- if you knew the location and velocity of each particle in the universe, had an appropriate grasp of physics, and had a brain capable of running the calculations, you could figure out what the universe would look like at any point in time, forward or backward, in the same way you can predict where billiard balls will come to rest if certain ones are granted certain speeds.  The logic is impeccable, near as I can tell.

“But, as you say, it’s not a terribly useful position to hold, much like solipsism.  Just because it could, theoretically, be done doesn’t mean it will be- especially considering our apparent inability to know the location and velocity of one atom, let alone all the ones in the universe all at the same time.  The ‘control’ of our actions is so small and outside the scope of everyday human endeavor that it’s like trying to say that since butterflies exert some small effect on meteorology that it is predetermined and thus it’s pointless to predict, prepare for, or otherwise act in accordance with.  Best, as with solipsism, to ‘act’ like you have free will regardless of the actual truth of the matter.  

“Mostly I find it useful as a rhetorical tool for the reason I first reached the conclusion- arguing the problem of evil...." Thomas trails off, then shakes his head.  "Augh.  Cut me off if I start to go on like that again."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> “Mostly I find it useful as a rhetorical tool for the reason I first reached the conclusion- arguing the problem of evil...." Thomas trails off, then shakes his head.  "Augh.  Cut me off if I start to go on like that again."




"If I did that, I'd be giving you tacit permission to do the same, and I can't afford that."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 10, 2004)

"So, maybe I'm just misunderstanding 'nihilism', but how does determinism lead into it. And besides, I'm still stuck where you stated that you can have a philosophical discussion without people's personal wants coming into it. At some point, you either have to just accept someone else's 'what ifs' and put your base assumptions aside. But it still doesn't change that what you believe is what you believe."

Daniel scratches his head. "Of course, you could be saying that people aren't willing to even discuss things with possibilities they don't like. And that seems to hold true."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 10, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "If I did that, I'd be giving you tacit permission to do the same, and I can't afford that."




Tom smiles slightly.  "I don't quite follow you."  He turns to Daniel.

"I don't see where preference gets you.  You follow logic and rationality as far as it'll take you, and when that fails the results are inconclusive, not to be decided by feeling.  Take solipsism:  Logic shows us that we can't know if anything is real; whether or not we felt better the world being real or not doesn't matter; the results are simply inconclusive and we choose to act as practically as possible.  I don't see what someone 'believes' as a paticularly worthwhile standard.  Obviously you should show some respect, but sometimes what someone believes is illogical and should be described as such."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 10, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Tom smiles slightly.  "I don't quite follow you."



"Cutting you off for rambling would essentially give my approval for you to do the same, and I ramble too much to let you stop me."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 10, 2004)

Mario's mind is crossed by the sudden idea of using a spell of silence in the room... then he thinks better of it.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 10, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I don't see where preference gets you.  You follow logic and rationality as far as it'll take you, and when that fails the results are inconclusive, not to be decided by feeling.  Take solipsism:  Logic shows us that we can't know if anything is real; whether or not we felt better the world being real or not doesn't matter; the results are simply inconclusive and we choose to act as practically as possible.  I don't see what someone 'believes' as a paticularly worthwhile standard.  Obviously you should show some respect, but sometimes what someone believes is illogical and should be described as such."




"Again, take the simple fact that you're still starting from some basic point. With solipsism as an example, you don't know that you can't know if anything is real. That's where pereference comes in. From a pure logical standpoint, you can say wahtever you want, given the right starting premise. And how can a solipsist know ANYTHING? How can someone expect to say 'we don't know the world is real' and have a decent conversation about God unless they're willing to accept a different set of starting premises. But everything starts with a leap of logic, with a set of what ifs."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 10, 2004)

"You don't need to accept the premises; many debates are about the premises, not the validity of the conclusion reached from them.  As far as solipsism goes, it's entirely possible that someone actually believes this world is fictual, but if they do and are still talking to you, they're hypocrites.  It doesn't take the assumption of any premise to point out that inconsistency."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2004)

Jim leans over from is position and whispers to Mario "This is why I got out of Philosophy"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 11, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "You don't need to accept the premises; many debates are about the premises, not the validity of the conclusion reached from them.  As far as solipsism goes, it's entirely possible that someone actually believes this world is fictual, but if they do and are still talking to you, they're hypocrites.  It doesn't take the assumption of any premise to point out that inconsistency."




"Huh? Why would talking to someone who I believe is fictual be hypocritical?" Daniel shakes his head. "And maybe 'assumption' is too strong of a word, but to point out an internal logic error, you do need to follow the logic from the beginning. And I still don't see how a debate about the basic premises of a belief system will turn into anything other than a  'yes it is', 'no it's not' sort of setup. Could you give me an example?"

He laughs. "But we are sort of arguing the premise right now, aren't we?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 11, 2004)

"But you can disprove premises," argues Thomas amiably, oblvious some might be tiring of the discussion, or even considering magical means of ending it.  "Take the Christian worldview.  An argument with an atheist does not devolve into a 'yes it is, no it isn't' argument; it becomes an attempt on the part of the atheist to dipsrove the premises of the Christian, namely that of an all-good god.  Sentiment only comes into it if rational debate breaks down."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 11, 2004)

"And further, you can often take those premises back another step, and so forth, until you reach the actual basic assumption that creates the difference in your worldviews.  Even if you can't reconcile that, it still gives you insight into why other people believe what they believe."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 11, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "But you can disprove premises," argues Thomas amiably, oblvious some might be tiring of the discussion, or even considering magical means of ending it.  "Take the Christian worldview.  An argument with an atheist does not devolve into a 'yes it is, no it isn't' argument; it becomes an attempt on the part of the atheist to dipsrove the premises of the Christian, namely that of an all-good god.  Sentiment only comes into it if rational debate breaks down."




Daniel smiles. "No, you can't." He then breaks into laughter, obviously amused at his joke. "Anyway, every arguement I've seen between a Christian and an athiest goes 'yes it is, no it isn't' until the Christian says 'Whatever' and goes to do something else. And while I'm tempted to persue this avenue, I'd prefer we manuver it into something that I'm not quite so hot tempered about."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 11, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "And further, you can often take those premises back another step, and so forth, until you reach the actual basic assumption that creates the difference in your worldviews.  Even if you can't reconcile that, it still gives you insight into why other people believe what they believe."




"Now that I can buy."


----------

